# Queen Mary's Roehampton girls Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home!  

Happy chatting! xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Annthos,

Wish you all the luck with your 2ww hope your getting on alright! 

Are you staying at home during your 2ww?

loads of 
      

For you!

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Our first appointment with the consultant is in a week's time (23rd)   and I'm wondering what to expect. We've already seem the nurse, had varous blood tests, DH has done 2 SAs (has been daignosed with azoospermia) and I've also had 2 scans (so far so good for me we think) - and it feels like we've been waiting an age for this appointment. Hence I don't want to come away from it feeling like nothing's momved forward. I've made a list of loads of questions I have and am going to take that with me but I'm worried that due to DH's situation they'll just tell us that they have to do more tests (and then I worry that they've found something which means they know there aren't any wrigglers full stop or else wouldn't they have sent DH for more tests already?)

I know most of you are further ahead than me in this process so would welcome and advice / tips you may have. or even just an idea of what to expect... obviously I'm hopeing that they'll say we can start next cycle but I'm worried that if they don't I'll get really down about it all again and will just drive myself   hence I'd rather be prepared!

thank you for your help & hope you're all doing ok
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Carmen I work from home ( european financial controller ) and am trying to keep resting as much as possible.  Eg Ladies Day at Ascot/York today was brill!!  It's the end of week one today.  I must admit it's been OK.  Strange as it may seem the girls on the 2ww board are extremely nervous and this is making me think - that's not good for ye and it's making me stronger to hold on to as much positive fibe as I can.  God I hope this last into next week...

Tibbelt I hope your appointment goes well.  As they have effectively identified some problem to justify the IVF/ICSI route my guess is they'll let you go ahead.  My experience with them is that if you give a clear indication as to what YOU want, they go along with it unless there is a clinical reason not to.  After my first consult they did do more tests a Lap & the other one beginning with H under GA.  But that was because the dye test showed some abnormality - which BTW turned out to be nothing.

Take care one and all

Ann xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Many thanks Ann for your advice! I must admit I'm getting myself a bit wound up with it all but am going to try to just be patient!!! Easier said than done eh?!!!  I think you're right that the boards sometimes make it harder but they're also a godsend so it's a matter of being determind I guess.

Good luck with part 2 of your 2ww! sending you lots of babydust!  
    

have a lovely weekend
S
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Tibbelt good luck tomorrow !! Hope things are going to move forward now for you.  

Ann how are you doing? Is it almost test time for you?   

Raggy, I hope you are feeling a bit better  

Emma lou how are you?  

Everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok!!

x
Carmen


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Carmen test day is Thursday but have strong AF pains at the mo with some spotting so I think it's all over for us this time.  I've decided to do a test in the morning.  Megga depressing ho hum.

How are things with you?  

Raggy have you guys decided what your going to do for your next cycle?

Hope you consultationg goes well for you S.

Take care one and all.

Ann


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ann,

Don't give up hope yet! Quite a few ladies out here that had AF pain  and still got a BFP.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!    


Good luck !!
x
Carmen


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks Carmen but unfortunately it wasn't to be.  Spoke with Katie this morning and for now it's all over..  Have arranged an appointed on the 11th July to talk things over.  

Might check out the counseling service - do you know anything about that?  Its supposed to be free for three consults but I think it was Claire that said that the counselor is not well or something like that.

Anyway,  Going to go away for the weekend and shower ourselves with TLC.

Take care one and all.

Ann


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ann,

I am really sorry to hear that, I hope for you that it still would have been positive.  

I am afraid I do not know about the counseling service.

Take care and try to give yourself as much TLC as possible.

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Ann - I'm so sorry honey! Look after yourself and take care (lots of being spoilt required I think!)

    
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

How did your appointment go yesterday? Did you get dates etc?

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Carmen,
Thank you for remembering!   

It went well thanks   - had a long chat with Dr Sullivan and then went to see Nick at the ACU (but ended up seeing a blond lady, don't even know what her name was?!) We don't have all our results back yet (still waiting for DH's karyotype, apparently that can take 100 days, and CF) but all our hormone levels look good (apparently I'm ovulating effieciently !) and DH's FSH is 6 (which I think is good and Dr S. seemed to think that it indicated that DH is probably probably producing wrigglers but that he's got a blockage due to a childhood infection (his Mum can't remember anything but he was at boarding school for most of the time and I don't think anyone there would have bothered if he was ill   !! He says he does remember having swollen glands and the school nurse telling him to take 2 asprin and to pull himself together! I do wonder now if it was mumps) can't believe how the school didn't look after them   

Anyway the next step is to go back to see once of the docs at the ACU (on the 12th July) and then they'll refer us to the bridge for DH to have pesa (or tesa etc) and then we have to wait.

They think I've got a small polyps (sp?!) so I've got to have a lap and the waiting list is 5 months (can't afford to go private on top of everything else!) so it'll probably be new year before we can start cycling. But in a way I'm quite relieved, at least now we have a timeline and some hope! I'd pretty much given up on that front I think!!! So we're going to use the next 6 months to have DH's test etc, my lap and to get really healthy! and we're going to treat ourselves to a holiday (my cousin is getting married in Sydney so I think we're going to go!! can't wait!!!)

sorry - for the long post, hope you haven't fallen asleep   !!! how's things with you? hope you're enjoying the weather!
lol
S
xxxx
p.s. hello to everyone else!


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hello all! is anyone out there   How are you all doing?

sorry my last post was such a 'me' post - hope I didn't scare everyone away!
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

don't worry, I am still here !! But I have been quite busy lately and my rsi is playing up big time so typing is bit painfull.

Sorry to see that you have to do more tests.. but you are right at least you have a timeline. My DP and me where arguing a bit the other day about which days we should go on a holiday etc. but I first want to know what or next step is going to be.. hopefully we are going the hear this tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone out there 

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Carmen!
RSI - you poor thing, hope it feels better soon.

& Good luck for today!!!!!     

let me know how you get on!
lol
S
xxxx
p.s. sorry - dashing to a meeting, will check back later.


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Carmen - just wanted to say I hope your appointment went well today!

Sneding you lots of positive vibes!      

'talk' to you tomorrow
S
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

Thanks!!

My appointment was ok. We have to wait another 3 months as my DP need to do more bloodtest and have to wait for the result of these and the results of the urologist  . I had a bit of hope that we would be able to start treatment soon. But I am afraid that next time if we go back we have to do more test. What kind of test did you and your DP have to do?

Hope everything is well with you!  

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Carmen, sorry you're having to wiat for more tests - it's enough to drive you  isn't it?! What tests do you have to go back for?

My DH and I have had a number of blood tests for hormone levels - all of which seem normal and DH has had bloods for CF and a karyotype (that's the one which looks at the chromosomes and take 100 days!), we're still waiting for the results of the last 2 (should have them on the 12th July)... I've also had 2 ultrasound scans and a hsg... that's where they think they might have found a polypse hence my awaiting my lap now. Got a letter from the hospital yesterday and have my assessment appt on the 12th too (seems like you have to have an appointment before your appointment at each step of the way!!!) 
oh and DH has had 2 SAs too of course (both came back with zero count   ), he's having another (3rd time lucky   ??) on the 6th... and then he's got to see the urologist and then the Bridge for psea / tesa... not sure how long that will take but as the waiting list for my lap is aobut 6 months I guess we've got time!

At first all this waiting was driving me   mad but I've decided that it's better to take the time to have as much info as we can and to fix anything we can before we start icsi... it also means we have the time to get really healthy and on top form before we make that leap into treatment!!! I reackon it'll give us the best chance we can possibly have! 

Try and be patient honey, I know it's not easy (there's days when I think I'm going to go totally do-lally with it all.. though some would say I already have   ) but good things come to those who wait! and I'm here any time you need an ear! 

look after yourself and big   's
lots of love
S
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi S,

Thanks for your positive reply! You are right better having all the info before treatment.

Sorry to hear that you dp sa test came back with zero count hopefully they will find something the 3rd time! Let hem take loads of vitamines   

My DP has retrograde so his   is going into his bladder. He had sperm in his sa although the motility was low, but they said it is good enough for icsi.

I wish you good luck with your appointment on the 12th and thanks for listening to me moaning  

x
Carmen


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Carmen & Tibbelt,

Just wanted to say that it's such a bummer that you have to wait so long with all the tests.  I suppose it was exactly the same for us, so if there is any comfort I can give you, it is that you do forget this agonising waiting time when you do get on the tx rollercoster.  I think it was like 3 months to see the consultant, then 6 months to get the lap/h done then 2 months again waiting to see the consultant, 3 months on clomid, wait a month or so then ivf.

Dr Bevin was really strong on losing weight as a good pre-tx activity.  So if your overweight then I would recommend that you lose a few pounds.  I lost about 18 lbs via WW  well pleased actually need to lose a bit more.. Also if you smoke ( I recall one or both of u has given up) try to give up now as it's really hard when your under the stress of tx to give up then.

As for me,  I'm not doing so good, feel a bit lost which is so not me  usually this big together sort of person. Hope to have some insight any day now to give me the courage to ?  what I don't know, like I say Lost.  I do like that song he's Lost is wilderness he's Lost in the bitterness he's Lost (but he'd be nothing without a women or a girl).  The concert yesterday was such a blast, wish I was there.

Anyways good luck girls,

Ann xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dear Ann,

I am so sorry to hear that you have such a bad time   . I really hope that you find a way to find your old self back. 

The waiting times are not fun it seems to go on for ever.. but we are going to try and do the chromosomes blood test private so that we do not have to wait 3 months.

Take care hun,

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hello girls! sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days! for some reason I couldn't get into the site... gave a me fright, I'd be lost without you all!

Ann, hang on in there honey, from your summary it looks ike your EC is only days away? Keep those eggs warm babe and keep thinking positive thoughts!!!    Well done on losing 18lbs with WW, that's fantastic and a real acheivement! - I'm a total convert to WW having lost 3.5 stone over 3 years ago... and still at goal (but I do still go every week to keep myself on the straight and narrow!!). Which class did you go to? It's the smoking I've got to crack... down to 1 or 2 a day but really want to stop completely... have given myself until the weekend!!

Carmen, sounds like going private for the karyotype is a good idea if you're not waiting on anything else? Only a week until we get our results! Almost looking forward to it!

I'm not sure why but I feel a lot more chilled about the whole thing since I found out that we've got to wait for my lap... I'm trying to keep the mind frame of ' if I can do something about it then I will, and if I can't I'll not fret and just try to be patient'.... but am sure it won't last and I'll be crawling up the walls again before we know it!!!    

DH has another SA tomorrow but I'm not getting my hopes up, the only thing I'm
hoping for is that it's obstructive azoospermia rather than anything else, at least with that we'd have a better chance of finding them with the pesa etc!

blimey - that was a ramble and a half! sorry for wittering on!
Hello to everyone else too! Hope you're all ok
lots of love
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

Have you had the result yet for your DH   ?
Have my fingers crossed for you!!!

x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Carmen and everyone else!

Thanks for remembering. Just got them about half an hour ago.. .still a big fat zero I'm afraid! Never mind, it's what we expected   so not really a shock. Just hoping that it is due to an obstruction and nothing else.. roll on Tuesday when we should have the rest of our results   !

how's things with you? hope you're ok.
lol
S
xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Ann - how did EC go hope you got lots of lovely eggs!!! sending you lots of positive vibes      and baby dust     

lol
S
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt and Ann,

Tibbelt I am so sorry to hear that they found zero swimmers   
Hopefully you get a bit further after your next appointment!  

Ann - All the luck in the world with your EC !
             

What happened to everyone else? 


x
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Sorry I haven't been around - works been a bit manic!

Hi all,

Feeling a bit disappointed today as we had our appointment for our karyotype and CF screening this afternoon.. and when we got there it turns out the hospital haven't got the results... going to have to wait again! A bit frustrating as we can't move forward with anything until we've got those results... and poor DH had taken the afternoon off so that's a half day's leave wasted!

never mind, I suppose I'm just going to have to be patient... 
hope you're all ok and enjoying the sunshine!
lol
S
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

Still no result ?? I thought it would take 100 days?

We decided to do the Karyotype one private, I believe you will have the results must faster. Are you still waiting for both of these results?  

It seems to be only you and me left in this tread  

Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi Carmen,
Is it looking that way isn't it?!!!   

Kind of got the CF one back yesterday, it 'looks ok' but there's one segment with a query on it so they're having to re do that. Hospital have been brilliant and managed to get us the Karyotype results this morning. DH does have the right number of chromosomes which is great news but there is an abnormality on one of the chromosomes (could be a deletion or just a submetacentric or acrocentric chromosome) so we have to go back on the 29th (Ipsam - is that how you spell her name? - is going to try and find out some more for us by then and then we'll have to be referred to the genetics department for counselling! Think I must be going    'cos I don't feel stressed by this at all today... I think I'm just resigning myself to 'what will be will be'!!!

how's things with you? hope you're ok. Think you're right to go for the k'type privately if that's the only thing you're waiting on...
keep in touch (even if it's only the 2 of us for now I'm sure others will join and I'd hate to lose this thread. Really like being able to talk to you!)

Where do you live? What job do you do?? Sorry being nosy  , but you feel like a friend now  and I don't know much about you! I live in Putney and I'm a marketing manager in the airline industry (not as exciting as it sounds!!!)
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tibbelt,

How are you? I have been a bit busy so sorry for the late reply.
I am so sorry to hear about the results. These blood test some to be a nightmare for you. Hopefully they can give you a bit more info on the 29th!  

I am still not sure if we are only waiting for the k'type one my DP did another blood test as well at QMH but they said these result only took about a week?! But if I see how long you have to wait for it all ... Also my DP has an appointment with the urologist on the 21st and these result will be in after a week (fingers crossed for all this). If all this is fine then there is (as far as I know) no more test for us to do ..

LoL don't worry about being nosy!   We live in New Malden but thinking about moving. At the moment we do not have enough space coz we got to much stuff. If I am going to be lucky with getting pregnant we wont have enough space and we will have to put all or stuff out on the street  
I work as a uniface developer. We are from Holland originally. And we have 2 lovely cats!   

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello everyone
I'm so sorry I haven't posted on here for soooo long.  Seem to have been really busy!

Hope you're all keeping well and that tx is imminent/going well.
Tibbelt what does all your k'type results mean?  are you going to have to do PGD?

Well, I've just given up work, I managed to get a redundancy package in the end so I have pretty much the next year off with no money worries, which is great.  Then I'm going to go freelance once I've had plenty of time to enjoy my little one.  Strangely,  I'm actually finding it harder to cope with the idea of not being employed than I had thought.  Feel a bit guilty and like I'm not contributing....... mad I know, most people would give their right arms for the chance to get a package and leave. So I'm going to concentrate on making this baby strong and healthy for the next 3 months. But after 16 years at Heathrow and having to leave my team that I built up and love working with it's quite an adjustment.

Baby is kicking me constantly now and I have quite a big bump - I wish for all of you that it'll be the same for you soon.  

I really miss Queen Mary's - Kingston's nice but it's not the same, it's much more routine.  Now I'm a lady of leisure I think I might pop in and see Julie and Katie, but I don't like to upset anyone in the waiting room who might find it difficult seeing a bump......what do you think girls?
I've had several scans and all is OK but I think I have the most scanned cyst in the world!  Ebtisam noticed a small cyst after my first IVF and now it's grown a bit with the pg hormones.  Every time I go for a scan they spend more time looking at the damn cyst than they do looking at the baby!  Eventually had to go back for an extra scan (got another look at the baby, so didn't mind) and then last week had to see the obstetrician and have a blood test.  she didn't seem particularly bothered about it so I don't know why everyone's making such a fuss!  Seems like classic 'no-one wants to make a decision syndrome' so I just keep getting on the train and pitching up at Kingston antenatal unit!!!

Best go girls and speak to you soon - now I'm a lady of leisure I can post much more often!

Claire xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls!

Carmen - I'm so sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you! The weekend was busy as I was at my parents and then this week just seems to have flown by! How's things with you? Have you got your karyotype results yet? I know it's your DH's appointment today - hope it all goes well!   

Hi Claire,
Welcome back   ! glad to hear you're doing well and than bump is gowing fast! Try not to worry too much about the cyst - I'm sure if they were worried they'd get it sorted right away! 

I know just what you mean about QM's being nicer than Kingston - I had to go to Kingston last week for my assessment before my lap (which probably isn't going to be until Nov at the earliest but there's nothing like planning ahead!!!) and the nurse didn't do anything except yawn all the time - good job I'm not a nervous patient, she didn't instill any confidence! I'm sure noone would mind you going back to say hello! I've had 11 friends and colleagues having babies this summer - 2 of my close girlsfriends are due this weekend and then another in august and that'll be the last of them! phew  !!! somehow am managing to cope without going too   

I've managed to find out a bit more about about chromosome deletions (very cheekily rang a random hositpal's genetic department and spoke to a very nice professor!) - looks like it is a deletion in the y chromosome, and if it is then it's quite likely that DH simply can't produce any   and even if he can it's going to be very difficult to find them. I'm really not sure about how I feel about passing these problems on to our son (If we ever did have a child and it was a boy it's highly likely that he would inherit the chromosome deletion). We have to go back to QM on the 29th and not doubt they'll just refer us then to the genetics department and we'll be waiting again... feeling rather frustrated by it all! but patience is a virtue I'm trying to learn as fast as I can!   

We're going away again this weekend (off to glastonbury, camping!!!) as we're trying to keep as busy as we can! 


have a good day both and hello to anyone else who's around!
lol
S
xxxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice to hear from you again Claire! I think you should just visit QMH. I always feel really good when I hear success stories and you turning up there might give the ladies in the waiting room hope!  

My DP went to the urologist where they did some test. Next week they will do another test to see whether he has scar tissue from the operations he had when he was little. If he doesn't they might be able to give him tablets so that   can not go into his bladder. If he has scar tissue it will be icsi for us.
He also went for his k'type blood test but the result will take 3 weeks as they have to send it to the lab. etc.

Sorry to hear about the chromosome deletion but maybe the genetic department can give you positive news on that? I will keep my fingers crossed for you !!!

x
Carmen


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

Hope all is well in your world.  Been away on hols, just doing a bit of catch up...

Tibbelt I'm also going to answer your question. I'm a Thames Ditton buddy and work as an accountant...actually not as boring as the Monty Pyton jokers make out.  (have I got that spelling right??).  Sounds like you really need a top notch tx for your particular issues.  Normally the Bridge would do the sperm collection - I wonder if they are really qualified enough to help you out?  You could have an appointment with them (poss. at no cost) That way both you & your hubbie could have an over the table discussion about all the issues with an Expert.  QM are really the 'Test' sausage machine and ultimately the Bridge will do the rest... Anyways that's my two pennies worth of lay persons advise.

Carmen, your also not having an easy time of it but at least the ICSI is a real solution for you So good luck for when you start tx We may even be cycle buddies.  

Unfortunately the main consultant (can't think of her name right now - you know from Iran...) had a bereavement in the family (her mother and she's taking it quite badly....been ill a while...but it hits hard no matter how much you think you've prepared yourself...

My tx has been delayed a month.  She's going to do a new tx for me to help with implantation.  The tx involves have three womb biopsies to activate the womb cells - seems to have some good results so here hoping it works for us.

Claire; Of Course you should pop in to see Julie and Katie they'd love to see you.  I mentioned you a few times when I've been in there.  I think with all their hard work they'd love to see someone as advanced as you are to know that all their hard work pays off.

Anyways;  nice to catch up with you all.  Hope your enjoying a nice holiday.  

Ann xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! no one's posted here for ages......... languishing away on page 4 of the board!

how are you all doing girls?  Any updates on tx?

I'm just huge, big fat swollen feet and hands and a big belly!  
Otherwise all going swimmingly and I'm adapting to life without work - it's been very hard don't you know!  

Let me know how you're all getting on if you're still out there!

C x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Claire,

Not to long to go for you anymore!!  

I am here not so often anymore. We found out that it will be ICSI for DP and me. Our first appointment with th ACU is 27th of september so hopefully we are able to have treatment this year..  
Also I made an appointment for acupuncture which is tomorrow not sure whether this is to soon. 
Apart from that not much news..

Good luck and take care,

x
Carmen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I've been away for an age - just couldn't cope after the last BFN and needed to sort my head out a bit. Anyway - started sniffing again at the weekend so it's all go for us again. Mind you I don't think I will be on here so much as our home computer's wi-fi-ness doesn't seem to work well at the moment. Boo. So just lunchtime log ons. 

Hope you are all well & everything is going OK for you ladies. Maybe see you in the waiting room in Nov!

Raggy          x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Girls
just popped in to say hello as I'm due this weekend!  Can't believe it's nearly time already.  

Wanted to wish those of you having treatment all the best.  Where are you all up to? 

I will definitely be popping into QMH at some point to show them the results of their hard work on me!  
I'm so grateful to them I never thought I'd be doing this  

Hope all goes well for everyone, take care, I'll post soon.

Claire xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Claire

I can't believe it's your time already! Good luck this weekend or whenever it happens - you give all us QM girls some hope.

Remember to breathe!

Raggy 

P.S. Sending you lots of bubbles to help!


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the bubbles Raggy!  I was wondering who blew them to me!

Still nothing yet and today's my hospital EDD, even though Ebtisam gave me 31 oct as my date - which is the one I really believe.  Let's face it, the EDD's never right though anyway.....

Have put a few pics in my gallery in celebration of reaching the big day.

Claire xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies - just popped in to tell you - Text from Claire!!

   Matthew Laurence born at 12.30 today, 8lb 5oz   

"Scary labour, but we're fab"

Congratulations Claire & Andy

Ali


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Just seen the news    

Congratulations! Hope you are all well and settling into this family life!

Lots of love and bubbles   

Raggy


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks hun

I've posted my birth story now - it was a bit hair raising at the end! also posted some pics in my gallery so you can see the little man.  

Matthew is wonderful and I love him to bits - he was worth all the treatment and heartache.  

He's giving us some sleepless nights at the moment though!!

Just wanted to say good luck to Carmen, hope the tx is going well

Good luck to everyone

Claire xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi there
I'm just about to have my first consultation for IVF (hopefully) at QM, and wondered if any of you had any advice about anything. I'm really excited, but it also scares the pants off me.  
I'm familiar with QM because I had all my fertility testing there, after which I was told I was un-ex in March last year, and promptly went off and got pg (yey!) but it all went wrong, I had a missed m/c at 10.5 weeks. After another unsuccessful year we've decided to go for IVF. My GP had IVF there and has referred me there. 

Claire, congratulations and it's good to hear a success story on here. What a beautiful baby he is!!

I'm just keen to hear from anyone that's having tx there.

  to all of you.

Lou
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Lou

Just spotted your post. Myself and Carmen(Mindy) are both cycling form QM and the bridge at the moment.

Did you meet the ACU staff when you had your investigations, they are all lovely so no need to be nervous at all. It's a shame the building are so grotty but I guess that will change when the new hospital opens.

Is there anything particular you want to know, I'm on my 3rd cycle there so can probably help. 

As you can see Claire has been succesful with the very bonny Matthew so I'm sure she will help with any questions too.

Good luck

Raggy


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Raggy
didnt' realise you were cycling too at the moment. How's it going?

Lou,as Raggy says the clinic is in a bit of an old crummy building, but the staff there are just wonderful.  Nick can be a bit distant when you have your first consultation but the nurses Julie and Katie are so lovely.  It was one of the reasons I didn't move hospitals and stuck with them for all 3 tx.  

Just ask lots of questions, nothing's too silly.  You get a good information booklet which tells you all about treatment, but I asked loads and took a notepad so I could remember it later!
AS Raggy says, let us know if there's anything specific you want to know and we can try to help.

I'm going back next week to see the ladies and show matthew to them - they are so great when you get a BFP, it makes their day.

claire x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Claire

I am on day 11 pt (bit of a milestone as I had AF by this time last cycle). Due to test on Fri so keep everything crossed for then, also if Matthew could throw me some babydust that would be v much appreciated 

I got 4 eggs this time and ET was a proper nightmare, 5 hours at the Bridge, 3 drs, lots of blood and pain (this is due to my wonky lady bits   and not normal so don't panic anyone reading this) in the end the Prof did the transfer so let's hope he did the trick OK........

Love to the lovely Matthew

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hiya
Great to hear from you both!!  
I did meet a couple of the nurses when I had my testing, and yes they are all lovely, really helpful. I've also spoken to Nick on the phone, and he was also very helpful.

I went for my consultation today. We saw a lovely lady called Ebtasan (?). My DH has a really bad cold, and found it quite hard to tune into her accent, as she talks quickly and quietly, but thanks to reading up on IVF, I could understand what she was talking about. Poor DH, think I'll have to give him a book to read about it, then he'll know what we're on about!    Ebtasan said it would be good for me to go down to the Bridge to have a look at the ET room and meet the team. Did any of you do that? Did it help?

I'm lucky that my own GP went through IVF there, and Katie knows her personally, and also used to work in gynae at QM as well. We're away in the New Year so will, depending on my current and next cycle, be starting end of January!!  
(Had to have the HIV test today,nice big bruise....!)   

The only thing that came up today that has left me dithering a bit, I've been having treatment under Dr ******* for NK cells (steroids etc) and Ebtasan said that they don't really believe in that treatment, but if I wanted to go ahead alongside their treatment, then that's up to me. Anybody got any experience of that? I know there's a lot of positive and negative stuff on NK cell stuff and different hospitals/consultant  have different protocol, so I was sort of expecting that kind of response.  

Anyway, enough of me, I do tend to waffle so bear with me!!! Raggy, I'm keeping it all crossed for you,     hope it all works out this time. The 2ww seems to be the hardest bit from what I've read. I do hope your ET went well, sorry to hear you had such a nightmare with it...  How long did you wait there afterwards, did they let you lie down for a while? Did you take any time off work afterwards? Sorry, too many questions I know!!!!

Claire, I'm so glad you're one of the success stories, I hope to see a piccy of Matthew on the wall down at the unit. DH commented today on the amount of twins on the wall, and I have to say he went a bit pale!!! I hope Matthew isn't giving you too many sleepless nights!! Oh, I notice you mentioned an info booklet, I didn't get one... was this at the first consulation, or later when you went back? Should I ring them?

Anyway, thankyou both for your input, hope not to have waffled on too much... I guess my post will probably crash the internet if I'm not careful.

Good luck Raggy and   to everybody else out there!! 

Love 
Lou x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Lou

See they are all lovely aen't they, it can be hard to tune in to Ebtisam at first but she's really lovely.

Sorry I don't know anyting about NK cells or anything so can't help you there.

I had an appointment with the prof at the Bridge following my 1st cycle but that was due to my unusually placed lady bits  but I think it's good to go up there, you will know where you're going before the ET day and feel comfortable there.

At the Bridge they let me lie down for quite a while after the ET which made me happy - I always worry about them 'falling out' even though I know they can't!

When do you start your tx then

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Raggy
If my cycles are as regular as usual, I start to sniff on 30th January.   .
I think I might just go and see the Bridge, just to see what it's like. This whole thing's all a bit scarey anyway, so if I can do anything to put my mind at rest...!
Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky for you   
Best of luck on Friday! I'll be thinking of you! The suspense must be killing you! Let us know how you get on of course! I always get my AF about 10-11 days after ovulation, so I probably wouldn't need to wait 14 days for mine....

  

Take care all
Love
Lou


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I had my first appointment today at QM Roehampton at the outpatients however ...so have not as yet made it to the ACU. I have to say that the positive comments on FF have made me decide to go back as today I felt completely flattened !  I got a shock at how bad the building was and I think that started the negative feelingsand then during my visit with the consultant some other Dr sat behind me and listened (I should have asked who he was but did not think at the time !) and the nurses kept walking in and out and I was completely distracted !  I was expecting to be started on some sort of road to IVF however was sent off again to have more blood test and for DH to have another SA (this will be his forth!) and book another appointment........next appointment is March 2006 which I declined and walked out (probably not the best move but had eyes full of tears and just wanted to get out !!)
I am now trying to work out what to do as in a panic about time ticking away on me.
So (sorry to go on) my question is has anyone paid to have IVF at Roehampton and if so at what point can you start paying ?  The consultant I saw today said it would be 2 years for me to get on the NHS waiting list and as I am 37 in one month I just can't wait that long and he just smiled and agreed, so NHS option not an option for me anymore (will carry on the process just on the off chance that in 2yrs time I am still not PG). After leaving I ended up at my good friends house and had a cuddle with her new 6 wk old gorgeous babe and we both cried !!javascript:void(0);
Cry
Have just re-read this and just sounds so negative but really feel low today as had built today up to be a milestone and counted down the days only to go off with another lab form ..........
Anyway must move on from this and feel positive as we have made the decision now to start paying and therefore that will speed it all up for me.
Would appreciate any comments 
Thanks
Katie


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Katie
I'm doing it privately but my GP is paying for the drugs, you may be lucky if you ask them, saves about £1k.
Speak to the ACU unit, in November I was originally given an appointment for February, but when I rang them they gave me an appointment about a week away (last Tues).
Sorry this is a short post, but wanted to just let you know.
Good luck


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Lou that is actually really helpful and will enquire ! Have phoned them today in a much better frame of mind to try and get an earlier appointment and they said to keep phoning .
Good luck with your treatment !
Katie


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Katie,
I had two ICSI cycles at Roehampton and paid for both - once you get the cheque book out you get seen much quicker although the ACU is quite small so appointments can be scarce.  I got all my drugs paid for on both goes by the GP so def worth following up.  Just a word of warning - if you need it, your third private cycle means no NHS funding. 

Good luck
Jayne x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Katie

I had 2 IVF cycles with the drugs paid for by Kingston and Richmond health authority and one fully paid cycle (a couple of years ago). It really depends on your PCT and whether you meet the qualifying criteria. So you may not get a fully paid cycle but you could possibly get a part paid one.

Keep trying for another appointment as they do come up.

I personally didn't have success with Queen Mary's Roehampton but Ceedubya (Claire) and Purpleal both did. Claire's Matthew was born at the beginning of November.

Best of luck

love

Camilla


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Katie
I had 3 cycles all private at QM.  I had to pay as I was over 35 when I got referred for IVF and they hadn't announced the free cycle for all yet by then.  My health authority (same as Camilla, we used to live opposite each other) paid for my drugs for all three cycles - worth about £1000 each time so well worth asking your GP about it, though it was actually Queen Mary's who told me my drugs would be funded and organised all that for me.  You had to be under 40 for drugs funding.  A treatment cycle cost me about £2500 each time, ICSI was a bit more.  

I found that appointments with the gynae and for other tests before I was referred to the ACU were quite hard to come by and we waited a long time between them.  But as soon as I got referred to ACU, had my first meeting with them and agreed to hand over my money things went pretty swiftly from then on and I started a tx cycle as soon as I wanted to each time.  

good luck and keep pushing, I think they don't always seem to realise how urgently people want to get on with things - bit strange since we're all people who are desperate to conceive!  

Claire x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS RAGGY!!!!!     

Carmen, hoping for good news from you too - hang in there  

love Claire x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS RAGGY!!! THIRD TIME LUCKY!! THERE'S HOPE FOR US ALL!!

LOOK AFTER YOURSELF FOR THE NEXT 9 MONTHS!!!


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks girls - just can't wait for heartbeat scan on 4th Jan now - perhaps I will worr less about all the cramps now  

Katie - I had 1 private cycle followed by 2 NHS cycles at QM, as my private one was 1st I got all my inital appointments with Miss Bevan v quickly and the timing was basically of our choosing.

Wishing you all a v happy xmas and hoping that all your wishes and dreams come true in 2006

Raggy


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Raggy 
Huge Congratulations on your success and what a wonderful Christmas you will be having !
Thanks for the comments and we have decided to just get moving and go privately.  I am now already to start sniffing in Mid Jan and drugs arrived today .....so what an incredible turn around !!
Good luck for your scan in Jan and look forward to hearing your updates.
Thanks again
Katie
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Raggy
how was your scan?

Claire x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Girls

I've been offline for a while but had the scan last week and was amazed to see two wonderful beautiful heartbeats! OMG we're having twins!!!!! Katie and ebtisan were in tears as much as me & DH! I had a bit of bleeding the day after the scan which was scary but it's stopped so I'm trying not to panic. GP is sending me to Kingston for a scan next week so that should set my mind at rest.

I can't believe this is happening - I'm sooooooo excited and nervous

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Raggy, that's fantastic news, two heartbeats! Wow!! I bet you can't believe it! I'm really thrilled for you!!  

Katie, good luck with the sniffing! I'm sending off for my drugs today, I was a bit late with my AF, so will start sniffing 2nd Feb. Katie rang me to say that my egg collection date has had to be postponed because the unit is moving and the move date happens to be that week, so I've got a bit of a delay on that now. Bit disappointing but must be patient. It just means I have to sniff for a bit longer! Good luck anyway, keep us updated.

Take care
Lou
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Lou

How exciting - it's all about to begin for you. The extra sniffing will only be a few days and if it means you'll be in the sparkly new building instead of the grotty crumbly one that's a v good thing!

Katie did warn us there would be no parking once the new building opened so goodness know how you'll deal with that - maybe lave a bit earlier to get time to find a space?

Hi Katie

Have you started your tx yet? I hope all is going well for you.

 for all

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi!
Anybody else about to start at Queen Mary's? I got my drugs today and am starting to sniff on 2nd Feb...  

Lou
xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry Lou Demi but we are starting most likely again in March/April.

How are you doing?

x
Carmen


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Carmen
So far okay, started sniffing a week ago... no side effects yet (not that I've noticed!). Because of the new unit, my sniffing is to go on longer, and my EC week is estimated w/c 13th March. 
Can I just ask what to expect on the downreg scan?
Good luck for you in March / April.... 
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Lou,

Not very nice that you have to downreg longer but I think it doesn't really matter.

How is the new building ? The downreg scan is to check your lining. If it is all fine you will go on with the jabs.

I did not feel much side effects either from the downregging. Only from the injections but that was more because I was over stimulated.


  
Good luck and take care
x
Carmen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just wondering how you're all doing?

Carmeen - have you been for you next ski trip yet? I am jealous and the winter olympics isn't helping matters, lovely snow and bright blue skies - never mind next year we can take the twins  

Lou - how is the sniffing going? I got a bit snappy with my DH at times but no ther real symptoms from the sniffing. Is the new building lovely?

Katie - Is anything happening with you yet?

Claire - I hope you and Matthew are well.

Love and luck to all.

Raggy


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Raggy/ Lou/Claire/Carmen (i think that is all of us at the mo !)
Raggy -Good to see your two littles bumps are going along nicely and August does not seem long away at all  
Carmen - look forward to see how things go in March/April
Claire-  you must be enjoying watching all the changes with you wee man as three months they really start developing a personality !
Lou - I speak with Lou most days as we are probably closest cycle buddys at QM.

I was supposed to have ec tomorrow but they are giving me a bit longer for my eggs to get bigger as only have six.  I am now going to have ec on Monday and really nervous about the sedation thing as hate being out of control and think I would rather have general anaes. than even slightly know about it !
Still happy with my lining which is 11.5 (sometimes very funny talking about all this !).
Still looking forward to it all being over and then just trying to look after them (if I get two) the best I can !
I am having this all done in the old hospital so good luck to all those in the lovely new hospital, will be a real treat.
Bye for now 
Lol
Kate


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Kate - Oooooo just caught you in time before ec! Here's a wee folly dance for you to get them big and juicy       before Monday. Honestly the ec is nothing to worry about, I have had loads of generals and also the three sedations when having ec, I can honestly say the only difference for me was not feeling so awful when coming round after sedation. Anyway good luck - remeber they only got 4 eggs from me, I'm having twins and have still gt 2 frosties at the Bridge centre!! It's quality not quantity that matters honey.

Please pass on all my best wishes to Lou too, it's nice to have someone to talk to who knows just what you're going isn't it 

   to you both

Raggy (aka fatso!)


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all! Not had much time to log on last couple of days, and only got a quickie now!!
Raggy, I hope it's all going well with the pg! It's great to hear from somebody with a success story!! Bet you can't wait!!
Carmen good luck for Mar /Apr! You'll get the new unit by then. I've not seen it yet, as I haven't been up there since before Christmas - going for down reg scan on Wednesday.My sniffing is going on forever!! I've got two weeks to wait after my down reg too, so my ec will be in the new part. Getting impatient now!!!!
Kate, good luck for Monday..... will be thinking of you. I'll speak to you later when I have a bit longer.
I haven't really had any side effects, except that DH gave me a lovely present for Valentines and I wasn't expecting it and it made me all emotional! Never cried before when he's bought me a present - he thought itwas really funny!!!! Also think I might have had a hot flush this morning, but it could have been overdoing it in the shower!!!!
Take care all
Lou 
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Lou, what were you doing in the shower!!!! Sounds like the extended sniffing is geting to you a bit, it'll all be worh it though  


Kate - hope there were lots of lovely juicy eggs in your tum this morning and that you're taking it very easy tonight, let us know how they do at the Bridge tonight, I'm sending them lots of fertilisation and cleaving vibes      

I am feeling extremly fat which his great (never thought I'd say that!)    , off to see te consultant at Kingston (maternity) 0n 28th which is rather exciting, I must remember to ask when I can fly until as I would like to have a nice holiday before baby left & baby right put in an apperance!

Love & luck to you all

Raggy


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Raggy
Great to hear from you and yes a holiday before your little bundles arrive sounds like a brilliant idea !
Congrats on the fatness (hee hee) 
Thank you so much for sending the good wishes to L Bridge as I am doing the same !
EC today was not bad at all in fact at the start felt like they had given me a couple of glasses of wine (which I have been craving) and thanked them for it ! Then knew nothing until I woke up and was given a cup of coffee and some biscuits ! Have three eggs from the seven follies so was happy with that result and lets just hope something happens overnight  and will keep you updated !
I laughed to at Lou's comment in the shower as well !  
Right off to have a huge meal as slept most of today and starving !
Take care and thanks again for the thoughts really appreciate it
Kate
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  
Just a quickie as I've got a really nasty sore throat and am going to go to bed fairly soon!!! I just had to check in and see how Kate got on! Well done for the three eggs!!!! I'm sending out vibes for their fertilisation! 
I know what you mean about craving wine though - mind you, while I'm down-regging, I have allowed myself one or two..... very rude I know, but hey, it's my only vice at the moment. But anyway, think of the bottle of champagne you'll have when it all works out! Can I just ask about the DH bit......? Mine thinks he recalls something about me having my eggs harvested and him doing a mad mercy dash to London Bridge with them in a petri dish and then doingh is bit in the darkened room with the interesting magazines... I think they go separately but I might be wrong!! 
Raggy, good to hear from you. You must be soooo excited! A friend from work came in last week with her twin girls, they were about 4 weeks old, non-identical, (and not IVF) and they were so lovely! Seeing how big they were (when they were born, their combined weight was 13lb!!) I couldn't imagine what it must have been like to carry them both!!!! She says it's hard work but worth every second! Bless! Good luck for the 28th, and I hope you manage to clear yourself to fly somewhere.... you're definitely going to need a holiday.... you won't get one for a while after!  
Well, I wasn't really doing anything exciting in the shower - our bathroom is very cold, so we really crank up the heat to warm ourselves up, so sorry girls, no hanky panky (or as my lovely Brazilian friend wrote me in an email 'hunky punky'!!! Love it!)  
Anyway, take care all of you. Kate, let us know how you get on..... I'm getting excited for you already...!
Love
Lou
x


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I have just been referred for my first appointment (2 March) at QMH and was wondering if you would give me some insight as to what to expect. 

Is the first appointment with the consultant or is it just for tests? 
Did they redo tests you had previously had done? 
How long did it take from 1st appointment to getting some kind of plan?

Sorry for all the questions! 

Best wishes
Alli

PS Raggy - congratulations on your twins


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Kate - What a fab result hope those 3 eggs have been busy fertilising and cleaving overnight - sending them tons of      You remeber to take it easy now - don't do too much just  and 

Lou - Hope you feel better soon. With all my 3 cycles they collected my eggs and DH is given them in a big incubator thingmy that he has to take in car/taxi to the Bridge centre - there he gets a selection of 'mens interest magazines' and a little room to do his essential bit! Also   at the hunky punky!!

Alli - I had my initial investigations and tests with Miss Bevan at a private hospital in Kingston (I don't think she does this clinic anymore) then when we jknew it was going to have to be IVF we just went along to our appointment at QM and had the process, timings and risks explained to us. Sorry I can't be clearer on what'll happen for you on 2nd March but I can wish you tons of good luck  and assure you that eveyone there is lovely - Katie and Ebtisam were crying with joy as much as us when they found we had twins on the scan!

Sending tons and tons of       to Kate's eggs and a little d/r dance for Lou      

Love to all

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi there

Alli, the only tests they asked me to redo were the bloods, because they weren't done within the last 6 months. I'd read somewhere that IVF clinics ask for bloods to be within that timescale, so I'd already asked my gp to do them again, otherwise we'd have had to pay at QM. You will also need Hep A and Hep B. The only one my gp didn't do was the HIV test which they did for me at QM and there was only a small charge for that. My dh had to repeat his SA as that was 2 years out of date! Once you've got all the tests, they pretty much schedule you in straight away. I could have started straight away, but didn't want to start over Christmas or while were were on hols in the New Year. I don't know if mine happened quickly because QM had done all my IF tests two years back, I'd had HSG, bloods, laparoscopy and hysteroscopy. 
Is your consultation actually in the Assisted Conception Unit, or is it in a separate clinic?

Hi Raggy, thanks for the advice about the incubator thing - blimey, I hope he can cope with the responsibility!! Well I'm going for the downreg scan tomorrow. I'm hoping that my sore throat doesn't get worse - and hope it isn't joined by a stuffy nose - how on earth do you sniff with one of those?!!  

Kate, dying to hear from you!!!!

Take care
Love
Lou
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

HI Girls
Sorry this is my second go went to sign off and lost it (that probably gives you an idea of my day to !)
Welcome to the QM Roehampton site Alli   and feel free to ask any questions.  We had to do a few more tests when we visited the clinic.  I had to do a day 2 FSH test and DH had to do another SA.
I had previously had a lap and dye and we had to also submit Hep B, Hep C, HIV and Rubella for both of us (apart from Rubella for DH!).
Hope this helps - Are you going private or NHS as the timescales vary considerably ?
Hi Lou and Raggy
Sorry for not replying for a bit but have had a really horrible day today ! Had a call from the clinic to say one of my three eggs had fertilised which I was ok with but then they said that if it survives the night and becomes and embryo then they will do ET tomorrow and if not it is basically all over (not in those words) so felt everything come crashing down as was not prepared for it to still not get there !
Anyway so here I was sitting here on our wedding aniversary tonight and trying to hold it together and be fine for when DH cames in and burst in to tears the moment he walked in !
I guess I just felt like with only one egg my chances had decreased by 50% and thats  even before I knew whether or not this one egg will make it.
So the tears are over and I am now munching on cheesecake after making an effort with the aniv. dinner ! The scariest bit is waiting for that call tomorrow and how I will handle it if it is going to be back to the drawing board.
The great thing about this board is sometimes you don't want to talk to anyone but being on here and writing an e-mail seems just fine !  Today has been a day where I have not wanted to talk to anyone and after my phone call I was in a bad mood and just put my head down at work and pretended to work as did not give a damn about work today !!
Sorry for venting my feelings but really needed to do that and I guess a part of me feels bad because I still may have a chance but it is really scary right now !  DH has been great btw and just love him even more for being him !
So signing off and Lou will speak with you soon as can't even handle much of myself in this mood ...hee hee ....yup time to have a giggle as much prefer that !  Raggy wow I love your little pictures you put in where do you find them they do make me smile !
Alli - please don't get the wrong end of the stick with me I am not normally like this !
Good night and speak with you tomorrow with hopefully some good news !
Thanks again for your support
Krazy Kate
xx
Right emotions are running high tonight so think I better go and put myself into bed as had enough of today


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi

Kate - I hope you had good news from the clinic today!  

Thanks for the info on QMH ladies. So far I have had laparoscopy and hysteroscopy, dye and bloods. My DH has had SA. Bloods and SA were done in the last month by my GP and the rest was done in May 05 in preparation for TTC (I have endo). I am not sure if my appointment is in the ACU - the letter just says "Fertility Clinic". I guess the plan is to get on the list for NHS (I am not sure of the waiting time) and then decide if we want to have private treatment here or in South Africa.

Take care 
Alli


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello and the sane woman is back (sorry for yesterday !). 
Well after all my stupidness the 1 little embie managed to survive the night and was graded a two-three (at the bridge centre they said they grade theirs the opposite way i.e a grade 3 is the best quality and one is the worst !) so was happy with that.  The ET went smoothly and very happy to have it on board ! Oh and they give you a picture of the emby !  Got a cute message from my sister today saying "Go embie go !" so will see...... 
So happy sitting in bed now with fruit and ice cream and will see how it all goes now !
Lou- thanks a million for sending me such a thoughtful message and so pleased to hear that you have all your dates and the downreg scan went well.  Not long now ...yipeee   
Alli - I had endo to and sounds like you are following a very similar process as I did so you should get some positive action at your next clinic date but let us know as I found it very frustrating at that point as all feels like it is moving to slow (although I am rather impatient by nature !). 
Raggy - you are probably fast alseep at this time of night with all the work you body is doing to prepare for the kiddies  
So of to watch TV and speak with you all soon 
Take care
Kate


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All

Kate - I am so pleased your ET went well.  

I too am impatient and find the delays very frustrating. I am originally from South Africa and things work so differently there. 

Can I ask a silly question - what is a downreg scan?  

Take care
Alli


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Alli
Thanks for the fairy dust ! 
Seriously just fire away with questions as I didn't understand much at the start.  Anyhow a downreg scan is the first scan you have after sniffing for a few weeks that checks that your normal cycle has stopped and that a drug induced cycle can be started. Hope that makes sense .....another way to help answer questions is but a topic into the search function at the top of this page and of course the abbreviation page helps to as I started off trying to work out what EC ET DH AF etc meant...!!
I am from NZ so maybe that is why I have developed an impatience as not so many to compete with (hee hee).
Take care and speak with you soon
Kate
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi there
Just a quick post.
Kate I'm soooo relieved that all went well and you had your ET. I was so relieved! So you have your grade 3 embie!! Yey!! I think it's really funny that they give you a picture! Wow, I'm looking forward to that part! I have to say, and I hope this doesn't sound too morbid girls, my m/c was a missed m/c I was 10.5 weeks, but the embie was only about 7 wks, and I have a scan piccie from that, it was literally a tiny bean, but so important. I think your pic of an embie is brill! even if it is just a dot! I hope you're taking it nice and easy - chill out big time over the weekend!!!!!!!!!!! I'll send a pm in the am!! 
Alli, don't worry about asking 'silly questions'. You only become a world expert when you get started. I reckon I could become a gynaecologist sometimes with all the stuff you get to know along the way! 
Raggy, I hope you're taking it easy too! Lots of r&r while you still can!!
My downreg scan was fine, everything has shut down well and the lining was thin enough. Got a week to sniff, then I start jabs next Wed! Yey! 
Anwyay I said it was just short and sweet tonight - got an early morning to come and still trying to shift this cold - mercifully I can still sniff!! First day this week I've not had a high temperature! Makes a change from taking my temp to see if I've ovulated! It was almost quite exciting doing something different!!! Sad I know!

Take care all of you! Enjoy the weekend!!   
Love
Lou
xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing sending     to you all.

We're still not booked on hols am beginning to get impatient now   think it'll end up being a caravan in Skeggy at this rate  

Hope to hear good news from you all soon 

Raggy


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Raggy
Good to hear from you and are you meaning the Easter Hols ?  Bet you can't wait to get your feet up and have a decent break although if it was me I would wanting to have a holiday in a big comfy chair with a "selection" of great food !
Anyway tested this morning and yes a day early (opps !) and got a    so the one wee embie has made it to first base ...yipeee just can't quite get that into my head !
Have a scan in three weeks and think that I won't be able to really relax until that is done and then get over the 12 week bit.  Weird as I was so focused on getting the BFP that never thought past that point before !!
Lou is going along fine with her stimming etc but will let her tell you about that as I am sure she will logg on soon.
Alli- how are things going have you heard any news on your treatment programme etc ?
Take care and hear from you all soon
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Kate - WOW! A BFP! I am so happy for you. I will hold thumbs it is a sticky one... I was just telling my DH earlier about the picture they gave you of your embie.

I had my appointment in the ACU on the first day in the new building so things were a bit manic. I have been referred to Kingston for a scan to see if any endo or fibroids have returned. Still waiting to hear from them re appointment... but the nurse warned me it may take 6 weeks! Doc did not know much about my autoimmune illness so she is going to consult with someone else. 

In the mean time DH got his 2nd SA back and the count was very low (1st SA was normal). So we are waiting on the results of a 3rd test to see if we have any MFI. 

So no treatment programme yet. I am a bit frustrated that things are not moving quicker. In South Africa the gyne has a scanner in his exam room so I am not used to having to wait! (I think if I say "in south africa..." to my DH one more time he his going to send me back there on a one way ticket   !)

I hope things are going well for everyone else. 

Alli


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Hope you're okay, how are those little babies coming along? Hope you're taking it easy...
Kate, that's fantastic news - I'm so excited for you, like I said, it only takes one!!
Alli, sorry to hear things are moving slowly for you. It must be frustrating, hope it won't take 6 weeks!  Can't remember are you doing it privately? I was in the new building on Monday, and again this morning. It is chaos! The first day I think I was the only person in, but today, it was awful, the fire alarm kept going off, and they couldn't decide whether to evacuate or not, everybody was moaning about not enough space, this doesn't work, that's not like it should be...... I guess it'll be nice when they've settled in!!!! 
Well it's not great news from me, had my downreg scan Monday, and they said it looked 'ok but not brilliant' and that I had 7 follies. Katie told me I didn't need to increase the drugs or anything. All I could focus on was that comment 'not brilliant', but then was inspired by Katie M on here who got her BFP and she only had 7. Anyway, today was worse. I've been told what I have are very small, biggest one is 13mm and they don't expect it to get much bigger. I have another scan on Friday and they've told me to increase my dose from 3 to 4 ampoules and they'll look again on Friday. Then they will decide whether to abandon the cycle and possibly convert it to IUI, as it won't be worth doing an ec. I have managed to just about hold it together all day. Poor dh rang me to see how it went, and because I was in the office, I couldn't really say, and also didn't want to upset him, and couldn't give him all the details, didn't want to lose it, but think i've lost it now. Thing is they can't understand why it's not working because my FSH levels are really good (7 is good isn't it?). I keep wondering what I'm doing wrong. I can't bear it.
Anyway I'm really sorry for the me post as I'm feeling really sorry for myself. I'd been looking forward to today, but it seems it might be all over before it's really started.
We must concentrate on the positive, and it hasn't happened yet! and Kate has her wonderful BFP!!
Take care all
Lou
x


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

Sorry to hear things were not going as well as you hoped.  Sending you lots of        for Friday's scan!

Alli


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Kate - woo hoo        I am so delighted for you , you will of course now be worying for ages but try to relax and enjoy it if you can. The scan is incredible - both Katie and Ebtisam were crying with joy when we went for ours!

Lou - It's horrible at this stage isn't it - on all 3 of my cycles I stimmed for the maximum amount of time after stepping up the number of ampules. on my cycles they did do ec each time (eventually)  and got 3,7 and 4 eggs respectively so there still lots to hope for this time. From 4 this time I'm having twins and have 2 frozen so it can happen...... I will keep everything crossed for you.

Alli - Sorry it's all so slow for you right now - hopefully it'll all get on a roll soon

Carmen - how are you doing?

Claire - are you & Matthew OK?

Well we've booked for the end of March start of April in Tenerife at a fancy pants hotel so I'm looking forward to that, a bit of sunshine before I get too big to go near a beach without Whale rescue being called!

Love to all

Raggy


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

I started down regging last Sunday, so nervous about it all really hope it will work this time. Everyone seems to be pregnant around me. Feel like everyone else, that I know how to be pregnant first before its my turn  

Great to see everything is fine with you Raggy, hope you are going to have a nice holiday!!!

I am going to holland next weekend just to relax a bit with my family haven't seen them since october and starting to get homesick.

Katie congratulations on your     you must be on   

Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for all your messages of support. I had another scan yesterday, and Katie told me I have one dominant follie, the others are all really small, in fact she had trouble finding them all! I asked about upping the drugs and continuing a bit longer, but she said I would probably lose the big one and we couldn’t risk that, the others were just too small to catch up. They don’t understand why, they say there could be several factors.  So as not to waste the cycle completely, they’ve advised I should convert to IUI, which we are doing on Monday. I fell really disappointed as it’s such a huge build-up, but pleased that at least we can do something. On the plus side of course, it’s a lot cheaper this way!!! Anyway, if this doesn’t work, I can probably go again with the IVF with a higher dose. Like Katie said, it’s difficult to tell sometimes on a first cycle, and this can be adjusted later.

Kate, hope you’re enjoying that pg feeling – not the morning sickness I hope!

Raggy, you look forward to that holiday, you’re certainly gonna need it with two on the way! 

Carmen, good luck with the sniffing. I hope it goes well for you this time. Keeping everything crossed. Enjoy your trip back home, I’m sure you’ll get lots of support from your family and friends.

Anyway must go, take care all of you, and lots and lots of luck!!

Love
Lou
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone 
Lou - Really am hoping and praying that this IUI cycle is the one and will be counting down your days on your 2ww with you ! 
Carmen - how fab to have a break away esp. with family !
Raggy - I had to laugh about your whale comment !! Also wanted to know how long QM kept you on cyclogest as I have already been stopped so only had it for 4 days after my BFP and most of the other girls seem to carry on for the three months !!  I am going to ring them tomorrow as doesn't seem right even though I have not got any left to take tonight !!
Apart from that just counting down those days to the first scan as hard to get to carried away before you get the all clear !
Take care everyone and look forward to hearing from you .
Kate
x


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you are all well, especially the Mom's to be.

Lou - hope the IUI went well.  I really hope this cycle works for you. 

Well I finally gave in to my impatient side and booked myself for a scan this week at the London Fertility Centre. I am due to o this week and thought it would kill two birds with one stone - check out the follies and lining and look for endo and fibroids. 

When your DH's did their SA at QMH did they get a full breakdown including % shape/size defects? Also, did anyone have to have a post-coital test? Sorry for all the questions!

Take care 
Alli


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  
Just dropped in to check up on everybody and let you know that the IUI went as planned yesterday.
We handed in DH's sample, which if it had been an IVF cycle would have had to be done at the Bridge in a room with a pile of sticky mags,but we did it at home, so that was one plus side of the conversion to IUI.  . 
We then went and had lunch while we waited in the hospital canteen - and ended up at the table next to the ACU team - very odd to be eating next to a bunch of people who've been inspecting my nether regions!! The IUI was very quick, DH was there at the top end (didn't want to know about the bottom end) and I was left to lie there for 5 minutes. I was a bit disappointed as I'd read it's recommended you lie there for 30, but there you go, like they said, it won't fall out! Got home and put my feet up, now on 2ww!!! Felt really crampy yesterday, but better today.
Kate, I took the first of the suppositories last night - not quite like slipping in a tampon is it?!! I'm sure you'll be okay finishing with yours, sure your body will just take over doing what it should do naturally.  

Alli good luck with your scan at the London Fertility Centre  . Are you still planning on continuing with your tx at QM? When QM did our tests, although we asked what the results were, there was no breakdown of how good / how bad everything was, it seemed to be a case of pass or fail! Yesterday we asked what DH's sample looked like, as it has to be of a certain standard for them to consider IUI, and all they said was 'it should be a good one'. One thing I've found about them is they're economical with their information unless you really press them, my only thought is that they perhaps don't want to build your hopes up or similarly disappoint you. Who knows?! 

Anyway, Carmen, hope you're okay and the sniffing is okay for you. Stay positive, I'm sure they'll look after you well, I really hope it works for you this time.  

Raggy, not long till your holiday!  Bet you can't wait, you lucky thing!

Anyway, must go
LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

I was so excited to find this fantastic support group. It's great to be able to chat to other people who are not only in a similar situation but are also at the same clinic.

I'm also an original South African, who had the fortune of marrying a wonderful English man hence settling here. It seems as though we've been TTC forever!! Originally told I had PCOS but after Lap in April '05, this was ruled out and told I had very slight endo which shouldn't affect fertility. It was almost better to have something to blame all those   on! Have had 4 IUI's - all unsuccessful and was put on NHS IVF waiting list in June '05. Have been told wait would be 2 years! Now reached breaking point and have decided to go privately, so start sniffing next cycle. Slightly bad timing as I'll be away when injections should start but have been told can just sniff a little longer to delay things. Anyone else heard this?

Am very nervous re 1st IVF attempt - are there loads of side effects from the drugs?  DH and I are worried I'll turn in to a complete monster.  

Looks like I'll be 1 month behind Carmen - hopefully we'll be 1 month apart with our BFP's too.

Lou- 2ww is almost over  -  

Alli - Also debated going to SA for treatment but have worked out it'll be more expensive in long run -with all time needed to take off from work etc. Also, don't really want everyone fussing over me there. My entire family seems to be super fertile and don't want anyone feeling sorry for me and didn't really want to fly such a long distance after ET.

Kate - Congratulations - It's great to hear positive stories!!

Raggy - Enjoy your Tenerife luxury - sounds superb.

Take care 


LOL
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a real quickie to say Hi and welcome to Jen!! 
I'm just coming through my first IVF attempt - turned IUI. My sniffing was extended due to the move to the new clinic... I was told you can just continue sniffing for as long as necessary... (although I'm not sure I'd like to). I didn't get mood swings, but did suffer really bad headaches on the sniffing, and on the injections I just felt really achey, like I'd had a session with a personal trainer!!! It's quite nice that that's stopped now, only got the suppositiories to deal with now..... and so far only mild constipation, (plus it's a bit skanky doing it!)
I found it's not as bad as I thought it would be over all, and I wouldn't be too worried about doing it again. theyr;e a really nice team down at QM. When do you start to sniff?

Anyway, the 2ww is okay so far..... just seems to be going in slow-motion. Next week will be worse I think!

Alli, Kate, Raggy and Carmen HI!!!!hope you're all well!

I've got to dash, loads to do today.

Take care

Love
Lou
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Have not logged on for awhile as have been getting laptop fixed and I can honestly say it felt like someone had removed my right arm !
Anyway Lou - Count down has begun and I know what you mean about how slow those days go.  Will be counting them down with you and of course sending sheets of fairydust !
Jen welcome to the sight and IVF is really ok !  I had same concerns and thought I would be unbearable and ok did get a little moody but nothing like I thought. Got quite a few headaches from the sniffing but they seemed to go once the injections started but I guess everyone is different. I think I was just overwelmed by the process at the start but once you start it is pretty simple and you get the hang of it v.quickly !  It is just really exciting to start as you feel like you are doing something to get you a little closer to your dream so hope it all goes well for you !
Ali - Good luck with the scans and hope it hurrys you along to the next stage !
Carmen - hows the sniffing going ? Best of luck !
Raggy - thanks again for you help in answering my ?'s a few weeks ago !  I think you are really smart booking a holiday at this time of year.  I can't think of anything else I would wanting to be doing right now after such a long long winter !
All fine with me - no huge developments and ticking off each day as it comes along.  Have scan in 10 days time and think this will help me to really believe that this is happening !  Still nervous about the scan but I am sure that is normal and trying to be positive !!
Off for more food (eating like nothing else !!) so hope you are all well and look forward to the updates.
Take care
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome and words of reassurance. You're right, this is a very exciting time. I have tried to be very positive throughout the whole TTC experience and was always convinced that I would have a BFP after each IUI - only to be met by disappointment. I think I'm pinning all my hopes on IVF now and am very pleased that you all felt that it wasn't as bad as some people predict. I guess we've all gone through so much already that a few mood swings and headaches are just a drop in the ocean!! Sure morning sickness is alot worse. (Bring in on!!!)

I should start sniffing in 22-25 days. A few days before AF I experience a brown discharge for 2-5 days and then know AF is going to show her ugly head. (Sorry for the TMI) As soon as AF starts, will start the 21 day count down. I think I'm being a bit silly by already working out when I would take maternity leave.

Kate- I can only imagine how exciting your scan is going to be. I can understand how you're feeling, seeing the scan is almost like having concrete proof that you're not just imagining your pregnancy and that everything is going well. I guess that is another advantage we all have - an early scan. Can you imagine having to wait 12 weeks for the first scan?

Lou - you're right the QM team is great and very approachable and flexible. Wonderful to be able to have scans before work - heard alot of places only do them in working hours. I don't really want to tell anyone at work just yet - especially as it seems like half the department is pregnant at the moment. People can get funny if they think you're struggling to conceive.

I haven't told many people but one friend who I did tell has just found out that she is pregnant and didn't want to tell me as she thought it would upset me. I don't know how everyone else feels. but it really irritates me that they think that I wouldn't be happy for them, just because I'm having difficulty. I don't want to be left out of the celebrations!

Anyway, enough ranting. Better get ready for work.

Good luck everyone.
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Lou Demi - Good luck on your 2ww! 

Jen_74  - Welcome !!! I don't have to much symptoms from it all just a bit more emotional however that might just  
              be the whole icsi thing..  

I have my first scan this Wednesday hopefully start with stimming.

Is anyone else having acupuncture? If so where are you going?

   

Take care,

Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

all

Ive not posted on this thread as I am having IUI not IVF, but was really pleased to find
this..(hope u don't mind) it's nice to know there are others being treated at QM's especially with the great news on Katie's          - Was this your first attempt ?

Im just waiting for the dreaded   - actually looking forward to it this time as it means I can start my treatment again - Had one IUI in Feb with clomid and got a BFN...  had to have a month break as they want to move me on to the injections...
Im a little concerned as Katie (the nurse) said if Day 3 (which is the 1st day I need to go in for the 1st injection) falls over the weekend I may have to miss this treatment.  Is it possible for me to ask to do the 1st one myself ?  Not looking forward to it - Don't like needles at all...    

Double  also to Raggy - I bet you are so  

Lou demi -   on your            

Carmen -  for your scan tomorrow

Hi Jen - I know what you mean about people being funny around you...and then there's some that just don't seem to care.. I just found out my cousin's wife is pregnant - I went to their wedding in India in Jan - and they had only just met (well was introduced) - I am still happy for them..after a little shock !!!  

Alli - hope your appointment went well... 

Pri..xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Welsome to Pri and Jen

Pri - The clinic have always done the 1st injection for me to ensure I know how to do the rest (even on 3rd cycle  )  I've never had IUI but on IVF I think you would just sniff for an extra day or two, rather than worrying why not give Katie or Julie a call to see if they could show you how to do a dummy injection so you know what to do? It can't do any harm to ask........ 

Jen - I was grumpy with the d/regging and emotional and bloated a bit with the stims but hey it's a small price to pay compared to everything else we all have to go through before we end up on this site! Good luck with the IVF, at least a change in treatment makes you feel proactive about things. I think we all go through the horrid feelings of everyone around us being Pregnant - even though I'm lucky enough to be now I still want to shout at friends who haven't had any problems that they don't know what it's like - I normally bite my lip though 

Carmen - Good luck with the d/reg scan tomorrow - not long to go now until it's all going on - I really hope it goes well for you this time honey  Did you have a lovely time with the family in Holland? We should have a smiley face in clogs for you  

Katie - Oooooo, not long until the scan, it's so exciting isn't it. Let us know how you get on 

Lou - I hope you are coping OK with the horrid 2ww, isn't it just the s l o w e s t time ever in your life. Are you off work, I found being back at work distracted me (marginally) from over analyising every twinge south of my neck! It sent me a bit   I think.

Alli - How did the scan go? Hope it was a good prognosis.  

I'm fine - nice and fat now! Am very much looking forward to our hols next week, I think we both need a break before we get own to the serious parenting business   (eeeek, it's quite scary when I think about it)
Got a nice quiet weekend coming up (for a change) so will be winding down from then.

Sending you all lots of love and    

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow quite a lot of activity on here at the moment!  

Jen, I know what you mean, you really don't mind putting yourself through all the stuff so long as it gets the right result. My DH was dead against IVF at first because he said I'd already been through enough. I laughed when you said bring on the morning sickness, cos that's so true!!! Are we desperate or what!?   It's annoying when people don't tell us pg stuff in case it upsets us... your friend not telling you... that's funny, think you might have figured it out sooner or later!!!!   and I know what you mean... our place seems to be full of pg women as well! Why won't it rub off on us!! I also get the brown discharge about 5 days before. Hoping I'm not going to see that in the next couple of days.... do you find it makes it difficult sometimes to assess your actual day 1? Anyway, stay positive, I believe you have to look on the bright side, believe it's going to work and then deal with any disappointments if they come up. It's very stressful at times, and true about it being a rollercoaster...... but just stay positive - think positive thoughts!!    
Carmen, be thinking of you for your scan tomorrow....... wow, seems to have come round quickly... fingers crossed...!!!!    Let us know how you get on..
I thought about acupuncture, and there are loads of places I know of, but I'd rather have a personal recommendation first, so didn't bother.... A girl I know on one of the other boards did, she's just got a BFP after IVF with 22 eggs! 22 that's amazing!! Don't know if it helps, but you never know! If you want I'll find out the details, she's London based.
Hi Pri and welcome! You've probably read, but my IVF turned into IUI, not sure how a converted IUI would differ to a normal one.... The injections are much easier than I thought anyway, I'm lucky my dh helped a lot, and I didn't even get one bruise!! They always show you how to do it, with me it was before the clinic moved, so they didn't actually do it, they just assembled the kit, which was enough. First one took 15 mins, we got it down to about 3 in the end!!!! and I know what you mean about looking forward to your AF !I know I did.... for the first time ever!
Hi Raggy
Not long till your holiday! WIsh I was on hols as it's dragging so much....... first week was quite quick, but now it's a nightmare! I had one day off after the basting, but have been back at work since... we're really busy and it does keep my mind off it a bit, but I'm making lots of silly mistakes probably because I'm thinking of other things..... can't imagine why....   they must think I'm a right dippy blonde at the moment!! I laughed when you said you analyse anything south of your neck! So true!!!!!! I don't feel any different, and am now taking that as I'm not pg... paranoid or what!! 

Anyway, I've rabitted on far too long. Hi to anybody I've missed - I've been messaging Kate, hoping her BFP will rub off on me!  
Take care everybody and think positive!!  

Love
Lou
xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all the info re IVF and drugs. It's always good to know what to be prepared for. I'm really looking forward to it now.

Carmen -  I'm so pleased that you're just one step ahead of me. Almost as if I'm getting a preview of what's to come. About the acupuncture - I haven't had any but a couple of friends have and swear by it. They have both gone to a naturopathic centre in Richmond and have been very pleased. I think they specialise in infertility. If you'd like further details, I can give them to you.   with tomorrow.

Raggy - Enjoy your final holiday as a couple!!! How exciting - soon you'll be doing all the Centre Parks holidays and other family orientated holidays. 

Pri - Welcome. Hope all the timing works out for you. Sometimes you wish you could have a crystal ball - just so that you can pre-plan - work, injections, appointments, life etc 

Ali - How're you doing? Have you decided to go to SA for treatment? Where in SA are you from?

Kate - 1 week to go. I'm so excited for you. 

Lou - you're the first person that I've heard of who also suffers the discharge. You're so right - it does make it very difficult to assess day 1. All doctors can't seem to be able to explain why it happens. Have you had it while on the injections? I'm sending loads of sticky vibes and positive thoughts to you. 
 

LOL
Jen


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Well there has been a lot of activity here since I last checked ! Welcome to Pri and Jen!

Lou - how is the dreaded 2ww going??    I am in the same boat but I don't think this is likely to be our month.

Raggy - hope you are well. I am very envious of your upcoming hols - ahh it would be nice to see the sun! I don't like grey weather; I don't mind it cold as long as the sky is blue.

Kate - not long to go until your scan. V exciting! I am sure every thing will be fine.  

Jen - nice to have another Saffie here. I am from Joburg originally. What about you? I do still think we may end up in South Africa for treatment but for the moment we are going to wait and see. My gynae in SA is great and is happy for me to call him to ask questions and discuss test results etc which has been a great help.  Another reason for going to SA is they don't believe that BMI matters - and I have become a bit porky on all that cortisone  

Carmen - good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

Pri - hope the timing works out for you  

Well I had my scan (I still dont even have an appointment letter from Kingston!) - and results were both good and bad. It showed I am ovulating (nice big follie) and the lining depth was good. Bad news is my ovary is once again stuck behind my uterus. This and the escalating pain are classic signs for me that the endo has returned. The lady who did the scan also told me that if we were to undergo IVF, the position of the ovary makes the egg retrieval process much more complicated.    

The other bit of bad news is that DH's 3rd SA was abnormal again. The count had improved slightly but the % normal were even worse. DH is training for the marathon and our GP thinks this may be the cause. It is so hard to know whether to wait until after the marathon to see if things improve or whether to start the IVF ball rolling...  

And as if all this is not enough my illness is flaring - LOL the doc asked me if I am stressed! I nearly thumped him! 

So ladies - to cheer me up - can you tell me where you get those cool smilies like chilli's and dancing elephants?

Take care
Alli
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

and thank you all for the welcome

Allie - Do you mean on the left hand side - the pic I have of the sun ?  If it is then you need to go to edit profile and its on there ?  
Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time...Can they not clear the endo up before if you go for IVF ?
I also have endo - have had surgery 3 times... 

Where is everyone from ?



Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

P.S

What's the new hospital like ?


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lou Demi - I have my fingers  for you to get a bfp.

Alli - Those funny  and  you get when you are a charter member. You will have to    
      donate same money to get this status
      Sorry to hear about your problems.

Raggy - When is your hols?

Pri769 - Here is a little AF dance for you;
     


Had my baseline scan today. All is fine, tonight my first injection. New hospital is nice but didn't had a clue where to go. I have been to suite 1 to 3 and back but finally found it after 20 min wondering and asking around the hospital.

Good luck to everyone I forgot.

Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls
Carmen - Glad your scan was okay. I know what you mean about the new hospital, it's not exactly signposted, the first day I was there was the day it reopened so it was quite easy as there were loads of people with maps! Confused about the lift though, wanted upper ground, but it only told you it was ground..... It's nice, but really cramped! Parking is a nightmare too, Pri if you drive there, give yourself plenty of time to find a space and it's quite a walk to the new bit.

Pri, I'm in Wimbledon, and I'm nothing exotic, not a Saffie or a Kiwi! How about you?

Alli, sorry to hear about your scan results not being what you'd hoped. I don't know much about endo, only that it can cause problems. Still at least you're ovulating. Ive also heard that hard training or exercise does something to the hormones, and marathon runners in particular are affected, male and female. I was running quite a bit myself down at the gym (nowhere near marathon standards mind you!!!) and have really cut that down. Marathon's quite soon though isn't it? Maybe you could wait until after that.... Have you got the Zita West book? It's got loads in it on how to improve your bloke's sa! 

Jen, I've never got to the bottom of the discharge thing. Do you find you have different coloured pants for different points in the cycle??!!! I do! I never wear black if I'm due on!!!! Please tell me I'm not mad! When you start sniffing, you're meant to get af after about a week, and I did, and it was the one from hell! It was so heavy (sorry tmi) I had to leave work at 10am to go to the shop to buy more! and there was no discharge either!! Then after I'd been sniffing for a bit, I had the discharge, and thought I was going to have another af - sometimes this does happen, but I'm told it's normal, although if you have a full af, it can affect the lining thickness, and QM checked me for that when I mentioned it and it was okay. I didn't spot or anythinig after the injections started. Good luck anyway   

I'm lucky, I;ve got Katie a bit in front of me, so we've sent each other regular messages and it really does offer great support to know what to expect! Kate, hope your BFP vibes rub off on me!!!!

My 2ww is getting unbearable. Last week was not too bad, but as it gets closer I can't stand it! I've been searching for symptons (pants check 10 times a day at least) I've not got sore boobs or anything, although today I felt a bit crampy and I've been getting a bit premenstrual. I stopped myself having a major strop at a dodgy light fitting in our kitchen last night!! I've been feeling quite irratable with the guy that sits opposite me at work - he's normally quite irratating but it washes over me, today I had to think calm thoughts or he would have been knocked out!!  

Anyway, as always I have gassed and gassed.... I'm trying to keep my mind occupied - oops I'm occupying it with 2ww now!!  

There's a pg test downstairs....... can I leave it there unopened till morning...?   

Byee
Lots of love
Lou
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou - you make me laugh. DH can't believe that we are able to talk so openly and in such detail about everything. He says if it was a bunch of blokes communicating, they would skirt around the issue completely and change the subject to football! Hang in there, know how tempting it is to take the pg test. Wouldn't it be great to see a BFP?! Don't you find that you spend your day feeling your boobs to see if they're tender - and eventually I think you prod them so much that they are!!! My sister is pg with her 2nd and says that she felt no different until she was 6 weeks, so I don't think lack of symptoms necessarily means anything. My fingers are crossed for you.

Well, I'm on day1 on the countdown to sniffing on day 21. Am going to be away when AF from sniffing arrives - probably good I won't be at work if I also suffer from similar flood to you! Would be a little embarrassing - especially as I stand for work most of the day.

Alli - I'm also a Jo'burger - from Sandton 'dol'. If you do decide to go to SA for treatment, Vitalab in Linksfield is probably the best. MedFem fertility clinic opposite Sandton Clinic has a very high success rate but the one doc I saw didn't have a great bedside manner. I also got the feeling they were ordering too many unnecessary tests. Having said that - sure they're not all bad. My normal gynae is in the MedFem clinic and is great.

Carmen - glad your scan was good - was it easy doing the 1st injection? Are you doing them yourself or is DH doing inj. for you? Those dancing elephants are great and the bonking bananas also crack me up.

Thanks everyone for all the laughs - I almost feel normal.

Thinking of you all
Jen


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Je_74,

The injections are not too bad. You don't feel that much. I do them myself as I like to be in control  
My DP normally helps me getting the 'bubbles' out. You have to drink a lot of water when you start your injections to avoid over stimulations. I had that on my first go and I was drinking 3 liter water a day..

Pri  - I am between Raynes Park and New Malden not exotic either, but from Holland 
        (not wearing clogs though   )

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm from Tadworth, near Epsom.. Used to be in Tolworth though a few years ago..
So I will have to leave extra early to get to the hospital ?  Will have to lie to my DH and tell him its an hour earlier so he can get me there on time - he's not very good with timing... 

Carmen - thanks for the dance  
How was the first injection ?

Lou - Not long to go...as hard as it is you can wait (coming from the most impatient person in the world)
You supposed to be testing on 27th ?   
   

Hi To Raggy, Kate, Jen and Allie - hope ur all well..     

 



Pri..xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

First injection was fine however the one I did yesterday got me a bruise for some reason.. I must have pushed it down to hard...  

Jen_74 how is the sniffing going?

Hope everyone else is okay,

                 

Take care,

Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All

Well I didn’t get to waste a pg test, my af has arrived this morning, so the roller coaster has come to a crashing end.    I started to get the signs yesterday, but to be honest, I’d felt it must be on its way on Thursday as I felt so stressed I thought it HAD to be PMT!  I’d love to try again, but I think me and dh need to talk about it. We never discussed how many attempts we would have, because it was almost like tempting fate, by saying it might not work first time.  I get the impression he might not want to go through all of this again, I think he found it harder than he thought he would (especially the last week). I feel I have to try again, as I feel because I had to convert to IUI I feel a bit cheated in a way, I can’t explain it. I don’t know if I could bear the thought of trying IVF again, just to end up with the same poor response. I know they can put me on stronger drugs. I just don’t know at the moment. I think I can feel a bottle of wine coming on, so me and dh can talk over it!  

Anyway, enough of that, nothing more I can do about it right now. How’s everybody else doing? Jen, I’m glad you’re feeling a bit happier now, have you got all your drugs through now? (Scarey isn’t it!!) When I looked at all the bits and pieces I thought there was no way I’d remember what to do with it all, but actually it got easier. My friend nearly couldn’t go through with IVF as she has a serious needle phobia, but she got over it, and apart from having a near panic attack every time, she was okay – oh and it paid off in the end, it worked for her! Not long till the sniffing!!  

Carmen, if you’re between Raynes Park and New Malden, I bet you’re not a million miles from where I work – I’m right by Shannon Corner off the A3, which is great for QM as it’s just down the road. I hope the injections are going okay?  

Pri, your DH sounds like mine with timing, although when it came to appointments at QM, he was actually pretty good… I think he knew I would have his nuts in a vice if he dared to be late (being late for work is an entirely different thing!)  

Hi to everybody else. Sorry for the me post, just feeling a bit sorry for myself, as you can probably imagine.  

Take care everybody
Love
Lou


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lou I have replied to you on un-x's but just wanted to send you a big  

pam xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Lou - I'm absolutely gutted to hear your news. You're right, this emotional rollercoaster is a nightmare and it's difficult not to take it out on those closest to you. I can imagine how you feel - was this an NHS attempt or private? - not that it really matters. What I suggest you do is book yourselves on a fantastic holiday where you can eat and drink yourselves silly and just pamper yourselves and unwind - go somewhere where they don't allow children!!! We did that after all our failed IUI's and it was the best treatment possible. Suddenly all my friends with young families were very jealous (makes a change) and we felt able to take it forward to the next step and start IVF privately. Also gave DH and I loads of quality time where we could discuss our treatment plans. My DH wanted to wait until our turn came up with the NHS as I think he was nervous about all the emotions and that I would pin all my hopes to the IVF. I just can't wait another 2 years. My DH doesn't have the best example of a 'happy family' and I think secretly he wouldn't really mind if it remained just the 2 of us forever. At least you know that you are able to get a natural BFP as it happened a year ago- and who knows may just happen when you least expect it. I'm thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes.  

Carmen - hope injections going well and no more bruises. I start sniffing on 11th April - awaiting call from drug company to deliver the goods. I feel very seedy having my own dealer!

Hi to Pri, Alli, Raggy and Kate - hope you're all doing well and enjoying what is hopefully the start of spring. 

BTW I read somewhere that you are far more likely to get a BFP in Spring or Summer than winter. Think it's due to the sun or something. Lou- go on a sunny holiday!!! 

Love to all
Jen xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Lou - I am so sorry to hear your news. Was really hoping for you it would work.   . Its so hard 
        when that happens. I really hope for you that you can work it out and do another cycle. First go on a nice 
        break it really helps you get some time together to talk and relax.
        We live about 10 minutes walk from Shannons corner!

Jen_74 - Your own dealer ... what are you like   

Pri  - I would leave early for the hospital if I where you. The ACU is in suite 3. I have been send all over the hospital
      as no one was able to tell me where the ACU was   When is your first appointment?

For me, I am still going strong with my injections .. no more bruises, start to feel a bit uncomfortable in my ovaries. I am drinking loads of water and try to eat a lot of protein as that seems to be good for the quality of the eggs. One of my DP cousins called us yesterday to tell us she is pregnant and for some reason it keeps me busy, I am really happy for her but seems that I am more emotional about it now then normall. Aaaagh those silly hormones.  

Well have a nice Sunday all !!

Take care,
Carmen
xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello
Thanks for your good wishes girls. 
Jen this was my first attempt and it's private, although we got the drugs free from our gp.... we get another drug cycle free too so I'm hopeful I can try again.... although will need to persuade DH! I think it's all a bit raw at the moment. I think the NHS wait is about 2 years, and I don't want to wait that long. With regards to my natural pg, I realised after what you said my dates on my profile were wrong, it was two years ago, although it sometimes only seems like 5 minutes. Coincidentally, if I'd fallen pg this time, the EDD would be pretty much the same as it would have been before. I kind of fooled myself that that was a good sign! With regards to going away, we're a bit tied to school hols as DH teaches, so I was looking at Easter and it's all booked up really, although I've got a plan that may or may not come off, will wait and see. (I work in travel so have an advantage!) Jen, I had my drugs delivered to work as they could only deliver during the day. The Cyclogest has to be refrigerated (you may or may not get this now, I did purely because of my gp arrangement) so it came in a huge cool box. That was interesting I can tell you!! All those needles made me feel like some sort of dealer though!!
Good luck with the injections Carmen!! When's your next scan?

We had our bottle of wine last night and a  lovely meal, but I found it really hard to talk about it. we just looked at each other across the table with sad expressions, but neither of us really bringing up the subject, except to say we both felt rubbish! Hope we can talk about it soon, I really want to try again, but I don't know about DH... the whole thing seems to have stressed him out far more than I thought it would. Perhaps I need to talk to QM about it, and our future options. I had a really bad sweat in the night again (two nights running now) and I'm now absolutely convinced I'm menopausal!!! Whats wrong with me?!
Anyway, I'm waffling now so I'd better go.
Hi to everybody, Kate thanks for your pm, speak soon.
Lol
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,Lou

Don't worry about the sweating I had the same on my last cycle after a bfn. It took a while before everything was back to normal. My period was really late as well, I believe I had a cycle of 37 days where normally I have 28 to 29 days.

              

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lou - So sorry to hear about  arriving... Its a horrible feeling hey ?    I hope you manage to persuade DH and get to try again - All the best hun       

Carmen - glad you are going strong with the injections...  

Jen - Lets hope the Spring/Summer theory works for all of us  

Im still waiting for AF before I start on IUI again - should have been here today  
I spoke to Katie yesterday and she said if Day 3 (which is when I go in for 1st injection) falls on the weekend
then I can do it myself at home...Her only other concern was that they are closed for 4 days over Easter so I will not be able to be basted if it falls around then...
Does anyone else have that problem - I find it quite annoying that it is not open at the weekends and paying what we do, surely there should be some sort of back up plan - Am I being selfish ?  
Well lets just hope it doesnt come to that !

 to everyone else - hope you are all doing well  



Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Carmen, thanks for the note about the sweating, it seems to have calmed down a bit,. Good to hear I'm not the only one... I guess we have had a huge cocktail of drugs so it's bound to be weird for a while... When is your next scan?

Pri, I know what you mean about the fact QM is shut at the weekend.... I hope your dates fit in nicely around that.... some clinics are open at weekends as well, no you're not being selfish, I think it's my only real criticism of QM. They should haev a backup plan for things like that. I hope it doesn't mess you up. 

Well just a quickie tonight. Feelnig a lot more positive, DH and I are going to try again over the summer, after a few months off from the drugs!! I rang QM today to give them my result and Julie made an appointment for us to go back next Tuesday for a chat, so looking forward to that.

Must dash anyway

Hi to everybody else....

Love
Lou
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lou - Glad to hear you are feeling more positive and   for your appointment on Tuesday

My   arrived yesterday, sort of !  I was so excited - made my appt for Thur...but unfortunately 
I only had a little show yesterday and no full AF
Now Im just waiting again - doesnt make sense  
If it doesnt turn up by Friday I may have to miss this month !  

Pri...xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi all,

Lou - good to see you are positive again the summer will be here before you know! I had 2 periods in between my cycle and my DP and me bot thought that it would be good to have at least 2 normall 'months' after all the hormones.

Pri  - how are you doing has   arrived full yet? You probably can go to your appointment though as the sniffing does funny things to your cycle. I was about 4 days late and I am always on time normally.
little Af dance for you;

                     

I had a scan on Wednesday and another one today. A total of 18 follicles all between 18 and 10. So they will have to grow a bit more over the weekend and then will go back for another scan on Monday hopefully they have grown enough and then Wednesday for ec...


Take care all,

Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Pri - has AF arrived yet? Hope you can have treatment this month. Awful when you can't plan things isn't it? 

Carmen - how're the injections going? Are you responding well so far? Hopefully not feeling too bad.

Lou- thinking of you - good luck with Tues.

Did anyone else use the drug company that QM recommended? How long did it take for them to get in touch with you? I'm probably being over anxious as I only need the drugs for the 11th April - but they haven't contacted me and I'll need to plan carefully as to when and where they deliver. Can't really deliver to work - too many questions to be answered then.

I've recently become addicted to pommegranate juice and found out yesterday that it is meant to be excellent for fertility as it contains 100% of your RDA of folic acid!! Thought I'd just share this - I'll try anything to help get a BFP.
Well, I'm off for a refill. Got a pretty hectic weekend coming up - received a phone call from my brother-in-law's cousin yesterday. Never met her before but she arrived in London, from South Africa, with her boyfriend 2 weeks ago. Turns out the boyfriend has started abusing her, so she is coming to stay with us. Do I really need the extra stress? Maybe it'll keep my mind off my problems for a while.

Hope everyone is well.
Jen xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry Carmen - was obviously writing post when you posted!! How exciting to be responding so well.

I'm keeping everything crossed for your scan Monday.   is just around the corner.

     

Love Jen xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Jen,

I use the drug company that QM recommend and the are quite good the call you about a week before you start. On my first cycle they didn't had my mobile number so I called QM a week before start and they give me their number. They do deliver on Saturdays.  

That is stress where you can do without I would say however it might be nice to keep your mind of things. Don't do to much though when you start with stimming!   How long is she going to stay? 

Hi to everyone else!!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Jen
I got my drugs for the place that QM recommended and they were pretty good with delivery etc so wouldn't worry to much just make sure that they have your correct mobile number as they had the wrong one for me.  I would call them in fact the company I used was Willow healthcare and if it is the same one the number is 01727875758. I would ring and check just to be safe.  Isn't it a great feeling to not be far off now ! I agree with Carmen don't do too much.  I have turned into the laziest person but who cares !
Carmen - great to hear all is going well - can't wait to hear how you get on with EC-ET then the old 2ww !(well felt like a month to me and still cheated by testing early !)
Pri - hope you are on the way soon and all is going to plan.
Lou - talk to you regularly anyway but pleased you will be back soon and you are feeling positive and ready to go again !
Raggi - hope you are growing by the day and you are not too tired !
Well not much news from me. Had my scan on the 29th where we saw the little bean and I could not see much but DH was standing there watching and he said "what is that thing moving" and they said that is the heartbeat or fluttering heart and he looked completely shocked and his eyes filled up I don't think he expected that !
So they said that is the last visit there at QM and have signed me over to the GP now !
Of course I am now doing the usual twelve week count down as can't beat that nervous feeling of getting past each day but trying very hard to stop the worrying and have got very good at eating and doing nothing !!
Well the sun is now starting to come out and if Jen is right then we are getting into the months where you get more BFP's so looking forward to watching all the progress !
Take care everyone
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi to all

Kate - I loved your story re scan. Must've been an emotional experience. Think it is gorgeous how DH responded. Can just imagine. May your little bean grow stronger and bigger daily.

Carmen- Good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear the good news that you have many good follies and can progress to next stage.

Lou - hope you're enjoying your drug-free period and are taking it easy

Pri - Are you still waiting?

Raggy - I guess you're enjoying your hols.

Well, drug company still haven't contacted me - spoke to Julie on Fri who assures me that they will contact me in plenty of time. I'm feeling a little less anxious about things thanks to you girls. If they haven't contacted me by next weekend, I'll get hold of them. But you're right - they'll probably only contact me closer to the time.

Looks like my house guest is going to be here until she finds alternative accommodation, which should only be 1 - 2 weeks. Actually, she is quite helpful and very sweet. I'm taking advantage and got her to help with lunch, washing up etc.

Well, I'm off to do some research about cheap flat-shares.

Love and luck to everyone.         ( My summer BFP dance)

Jen xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls
Just a real quickie, I've just had a meeting with QM. Moulod told me they don't know why I didn't respond well last time, so I'm to have another FSH blood test, and we will start again with 5 amps instead of 3. Julie said I was to ring her in May when I get my period, and we are hoping to start down reg end of June and aim for ec in July, which is great, I can't wait!!! So feeling much more positive and raring to go. Kate will know I've been enjoying being drug free for a little while, even managed a hangover on Sunday morning, so things are looking up!!!!

Hi Jen
Don't worry too much about the drugs, the company I used took a while, but they will know your start date and will work down the list - I was told they were doing them in order of urgency and I was fretting about it with about 4 weeks to go (so felt rather silly at that point). I had mine sent to work, and when they came in there is nothing on the box to suggest what it is, and nobody asked. Only thing was the bit that needed refrigerating, except that I think you will get that later on. It came in a huge ice pack, and had to be kept cold. I was lucky to be able to nip home in my lunch hour, but I appreciate you might not be able to do that.
Hope your house guest isn't stressing you out too much!

Wow Carmen, all those follies.... that's brilliant news......how was your scan yesterday? Are you all set for the ec? Sending you lots of positive vibes for those follies!!

Pri, any news, has your AF arrived properly yet? It's a nightmare isn't it, mine is so pathetic sometimes it's almost not worth bothering with protection, and makes it so hard to tell when it really starts. I hope something's happening for you!

Raggy, when's your holiday? Bet you're counting down!!

Anyway, like I said it was only a quickie..... yes okay I lied......

Take care everybody

LOL
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Lou - Thats brilliant that you can start again! 5 amps that is a lot!

Pri - Have AF arrived?


As for me had my scan and they planned me in for Wednesday ec .. but had to do blood test first as last time I overstimulated. I was all happy on Monday but then they called me and my oestradiol is to high again.. so its coasting for me. Not very happy with that as I had that last time and (sorry for my being negative) but my hope is sinking.  

Hello to everyone else and take care,

Carmen 
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I am sooo sorry for not coming back on earlier
It did arrive finally on Thur night/Fri morning - so went down to the hospital.  
They fear that the insemination will fall over the Easter period... 
If it is as usual Day 13-14 I should be ok for next Thursday, if not then we'll just have  
I just didnt want to wait...
It was such a relief she arrived,a t least I got to celebrate my birthday without being a miserable XXXX

Carmen - Be positive hun..Hopefully all goes to plan for Wednesday           

Lou - Glad to hear you are more   - and its great that you can start again  

Jen - Love the summer dance - hope it works for all of us...Its nice that the guest is helpful... 

Katie - Hope you are feeling well...It must have been amazing to hear/see that little heartbeat..
When is the 12 week scan ?



Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Has been a hectic week so haven't had a moment to check posts on FF. Have been thinking of you all - especially Carmen. What's been happening. Were you able to go for EC on Wed? I'm sure it'll happen for you soon.

Pri - Good luck with the ovulation testing next week. Hope everything goes to plan.

I' a little upset with QM at the moment - I was concerned re drug company and Julie reassured me that evrything would be fine. They had still not contacted me by yesterday and I knew something was wrong as I need to start sniffing on Tues. Needless to say, they hadn't received my order!!! Thank goodness everything has been sorted out and they deliver them tomorrow. Very exciting.

The other day I got home from work to find that my house guest had gone and left a note to say that she was joining her boyfriend up in Lancashire!! Apparently he's being very sweet again and has promised to look after her - it's so frustrating when people in abusive relationships can't see the light. It's not really my place to get too involved though.

Tomorrow I'm going to a surprise baby shower. Can you believe that it is being held at her house!!! And she definitely doesn't have a clue that we're all coming round. Should be interesting. Loved going shopping for a gift - spent too much money, just imagining what it would be like buying stuff for myself...

Ho hum. We're all one day closer to getting that BFP.

Stay positive
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jen - Im glad it all got sorted out in the end for you...Its not good that they didnt place the order tho
I had a call from the company today saying they were going to deliver my drugs and I needed to pay for them...I gave all my debit card details and then thought...I dont even know who they are or if its genuine
Spoke to the nurse at QM and she said she called earlier today as I was going in but didnt realise they would call me so early  
Its a shame that your house guest went back to him - unfortunatley in these cases its hard for us to show them the light, I guess and hope she will wake up soon so she doesnt get hurt again

Carmen, Lou and Katie - hope ur all well

Well I had my scan today and I have two lovely follies, one at 15 and one at 17...So now I dont need anymore menopur and will take the trigger (pregnyl ) tomorrow at 8pm and get basted on Monday !!  YIPEEE 
Im so exicted.. and all that worry about the Easter hols, cant believe they were going to make me cancel this cycle because of it...
So I will soon be the 2ww finally - BE prepared (Im not the most patient person -Its an aries thing)     


Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations Pri - what good news.    
Good Luck and sticky vibes to you and your follies.

Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi all,

aagh just type a big post and now all gone..   I might start typing it in notepad and then copy it as it seems to happen quite often.


Jen - Sorry to hear about the mess up with the drugs. I know what you mean buying baby stuff
is good fun I always buy loads for my sister her kids. My sis is always telling me off
for buying so much  

Pri - You are going to be on the 2ww with me!  However I will spend most of my 1st week in Holland
with our family as DP and me already booked this. So for me it is et (probably tuesday) and 
wednesday evening we are driving to Holland. Hopefully our embies like a long relaxing drive ..

For me it was a busy week had blood test every day. My oestradiol wasn't as high as last time,
last time my peak was 80000 and now about 19000. Yesterday I had a call from Kate telling
me that it had dropped to about 80000, was so happy!   
I had my trigger injection yesterday and tomorrow ec!
My follies are  between 17 and 25 and got about 9 on one side and 8  on the other. Hopefully the are still 
good as I am really afraid that all this coasting has minimize our changes.

Here is a good luck dance for everyone;

           
           
          

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dear Carmen

I'm so excited that everything worked out in the end. Great number of follies - hope they all get collected and go on to the next stage.Didn't realise they did EC on a Sunday.       
Sticky vibes to you too!!
Great that you and Pri can support each other in the 2ww.

Ooooh doorbel just rung - my drugs have just arrived.

Have a great weekend everyone.
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Well had my e/c today,normally they don't do this on Sunday but because mine were over ready I could go to the bridge for it. I was quite disappointed because due to the coasting there where only 3 eggs   . Last time we had 10 eggs and only 3 fertilised.. so I am not sure whether I can be hopefull for these 3 eggies to fertilise. I am a bit afraid they won't..

Jen good the hear you drugs has arrived, no more worries about that!  

Pri - Good luck for tomorrow!    

  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Carmen - Stay   hun... it only takes one right ?  Although Im on IUI and dont know that much about IVF.. How many are they allowed to put back if they all fertilise - Im glad we'll be on the   together  

Jen - Glad the drugs arrived hun - u ok ?

the basting went ok today - a little more painful than last time but not too bad

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Carmen - Pri is right it only takes one. When do you get to hear how many fertilised? I've got everything crossed for you. So I guess tomorrow is hopefully the day for ET.   Hope you're taking it easy. Have you taken time off work? How long are you going to Holland for?

Pri -        You really do feel like a Turkey at Christmas - don't you. The 2ww is probably the worst time- isn't it? If you're anything like me, you imagine all the symptoms in the 2ww - even though you're unlikely to feel anything until about 2 weeks after a BFP. Hope you're keeping yourself busy and have loads of things planned to make the time fly by. 

Lou - one day closer to your next treatment.

I start taking the drugs tomorrow - am very excited. Also looking forward to seeing my family in South Africa this weekend. It's wierd speaking to them and planning going on shopping trips etc. I think it comes at a good time - ie while I'm sniffing but before the injections etc.

It's a 4 day week (3 days to go)!!!!!! Something else to be positive about.

Stay    
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls! I feel like my right arm dropped off, I've not been able to log on for ages, or at least not long enough to post - and this is going to be short as I'm knackered and it's bed time!! DH has been doing a project on the computer for days, and as it's work related I can't chuck him off!!! AARRGHH I feel very deprived!!!

Just a quickie! Jen, good luck with the drugs, be thinking of you tomorrow.....good to be seeing your family at the weekend.... are they coming to you or are you going over there?

Carmen, keeping it all crossed for you hun, sounds like you've been through it a bit! All it takes is just one...... look at Kate, one embie put back and the one embie made it, don't give up hope yet!!!!! I know it's hard.

Pri, good luck on your 2ww....... I found the 2ww was the absolute pits.... 1st week ok but 2nd horrible!!!!!! I'll be thinking of you!!!

Hi to Kate, I managed to send you a message earlier!! 

Well , we've been enjoying relaxing for a bit, but I'm getting very impatient now, want to get on with it! I've made the mistake of taking my BBT and wasn't sure if I'd ov'd or not, I wish I hadn't bothered, it only makes me worry! We're meant to be forgetting about it! Roll on Jun / July!!!

Bye for now, and good luck to everybody.... I've missed all the excitement!

Lol
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Lou - Poor you I know what you mean I can't be without my pc either  

Jen	- How is the sniffing? Hope you have a good time with your family!  

Pri	- How are you doing?    Are you working?

As for me.. we had 2 embries put back yesterday one 4 cell grade 3 and one 3 cell grade 2.
They told us that the 4 cell was real good quality! I must say I found it really difficult
to have ET with a full bladder. And I am so afraid that going to the loo aftwards would have
made them fall out.   As the cyclogest is kicking in I feel cramps and pain all over. I really
hate that stuff. 
Well going to Holland tonight and will probably get spoiled by my mum as she don't want me to
do anything.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Dear Carmen

Congratultions on your strong embries.  How fantastic!!! Just goes to show that you can get good embies from few follies.
Enjoy your break with your family and     loads of baby dust and sticky vibes to you. Your news really put me in a good mood yesterday and gives all of us hope if there are only a few follies.

Pri - how're you coping? Hope you've got something good planned for this weekend.

Lou - hi to you too. I'm sure June will be here in no time.

Sniffing is going well - does anyone know when side effects are likely to set in ( if ever)? At the moment I don't really feel any different but trust that it's doing its stuff.

I'm looking forward to my trip to SA - hoping to get an upgrade(wishful thinking)!! I will still log in to FF every now and again while away. I look forward to the updates. 

Carmen and Pri - here's a cheerleding routine for your embries - hoping that they'll stick.
        GO EMBRIES!!!

Love to all
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Carmen congratulations on your embies..... hope you're going to put your feet up and relax over the next couple of weeks. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I had no idea you have to do et with a full bladder! 
Jen, with my sniffing, I felt no side effects for the first week or so, and then started to get headaches, but didn't have any hot sweats or anything. When I started the menopur, the headaches went a bit (same happened to Kate too). But then I started to ache all over, almost like I'd had a heavy session with my personal trainer!! That was the worst thing I think!
Pri, how are you, how's it going?
Kate, hello! Not long til 12 weeks!!! yey!
I'm desperate for June to arrive! I'm desperately awaiting my af in May (if it comes, but it more than likely will) as then I can ring QM and put proper dates in! Can't wait, getting really impatient now!

Anyway, just a quickie, hope you all enjoy the long weekend, and get stuck into some nice choccie!!

LOL
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Just a quicky as I am at my parents.

The sniffing didn't give me too much trouble I did however had the feeling that I was a bit more emotional then normal...  

Thanks for the cheerleaders!!  

Good luck and loads of fun in SA!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya 

Sorry Ive not been here for a coupel of days, to be really honest (and I am not neglecting you  ) as I am mainly on the IUI board I completely forgot to check back...Forgive me ?  

Carmen - Thats excellent about the embies hun...Hope you're taking it easy and getting plenty of rest...will keep  for you - I am off work this week - didnt have any rest last time so am hoping it will make a difference this time

Jen - Hope you have a wonderful trip hun...when are you back ?  

Lou - hey hun...how are you ?  Its horrible the waiting isnt it ?  Im not very patient either...Hope it is earlier for you...

The    is a nightmare - Its only been three days...Normally time flies for me as I work full time and have two businesses too... but the last few days feels like ages
How will I cope next week    
It is strange tho hey ?  Already doing things differently (just in case) !!  Im moving home the same day I will be testing  - Hopefully new house, new baby ??!!

Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all   

Pri, good to hear from you! Yes I think we can just about forgive you for hanging out elsewhere and ignoring us lot!    I felt when my IVF was swapped to IUI that I should be banished to the IUI board but it was nice to stick around as there didn't seem to be anybody who was at QM on the IUI board! Still anyway, it sounds like you're hating the 2ww! For me the first week wasn't too bad, but the second was absolutely unbearable!  It feels like in the IF game we're constantly waiting for this and that, wishing our lives away. Everything goes in slow motion. Well, I think it's good that you are doing things diffrently, just in case! I'd been doing that before my IVF/IUI anyway, avoiding certain foods in my 2ww, not overdoing it at the gym, no saunas, no coffee, no alcohol (well the odd glass). Since the IUI, I've been doing what I like until the next time we try.... and boy I've enjoyed it! Been deprived for way too long!! Mind you,I've had a couple of hangovers, making me wonder if I should go tee total all of the time, my tolerance has completely dropped!!! Wow, I didn't know you were moving house the day you test..... that's pretty stressful in itself!! Wouldn't that be fantastic if it is new house new baby.... let's hope so!!!! Hang in there on your 2ww!!!!!   

Carmen, when do you test? How's the 2ww?   

Jen, when are you off to SA? I'd love to go back, we went to Capetown and did the GardenRoute about, OMG must be nearly 10 years ago now, wow I feel old! It was fantastic. Where are you from? Fingers crossed for the upgrade...! 

Hope everybody is enjoying  Easter. We spent a nice shopping day in Kingston yesterday and we're off to the gym today, I'm going to have a facial, DH is having a massage.... can't wait.... need a bit of R&R!
Anyway, DH is still working like a maniac on the pc (hence me logging in while he's still snoring!!) so I may not be able to log on for a bit.... ARGH! 

Must go.... enjoy your long weekend all of you!

LOL
Lou  
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Lou

Great to see another early bird posting. I was debating having a lie in this morning and then realised that I had to get up to sniff! DH thinks it's hilarious. I think I should make him join me. Been having all sorts of weird dreams lately - mainly about babies. Last night it was that we had a surrogate( who incidentally was our tenant in our buy-to -let place ) and DH didn't turn up at the hospital in time for the birth. I woke up very angry for him not supporting me. Poor guy was very confused and like all good men should apologised for his actions in my dreams.   I think he just wants an easy life.

Lou - you're so right about wishing your life away. I also noticed that. I think life goes quicker as you get older anyway, but it seems to be whizzing by. I'm wondering if I will feel weird once this much longed for baby finally decides to make an appearance in my life. Suddenly I'll want time to stand still and enjoy every second. I guess you can't have it both ways. I've spent the last 3 years living from month to month in a rollercoaster of emotion. It's a wonder we don't all need psychiatrists by now! I think your idea of pampering sounds great. I think I'm going to indulge in a bit of that too while away. There's a place that does retreat weekends in the bush with outdoor massages. Everything is still so much cheaper over there so I'll take advantage with some of my girlfriends. Glad you're enjoying life again - only way to get by. While in-between treatment I reckon you should do all the things that your friends with kids can't do and embrace couple life. Puts you in a more positive frame of mind too - which can only help for the treatment.

Pri - welcome back. How're you coping?? I'm going to be away for your whole   but will be checking in regularly for updates. Loads of fairy dust to you - let's hope this is the one. As you say - seems 'meant to be' with a new house and new pregnancy. Where are you moving to? Will you still be going to QM? Good luck with all the preparations for the move - that in itself can be more stressful than the move itself. Especially if you're anything like me and realise how much junk you've collected over the years.

Carmen - do you always react like that to cyclogest? I've never taken it before so have no idea about the reactions. It;s really progesterone isn't it? I guess to get those embries to stick. Maybe the pain you're feeling is both embries burrowing in. - wouldn't that be great? OMG now I'm analysing your symptoms too. I think I should just stop. Enjoy Easter with your mom and enjoy getting spoiled.

I think I've been very clever by arranging my holiday between the 2 bank holidays - only have to take 9 days off work and get 2.5 weeks away. Good isn't it? I leave tonight and get back on the 30th April. Lou - I'm originally form Jo'burg. I agree Cape Town is gorgeous - especially all the wine farms etc. I think our plan is to retire in luxury there one day ( although the house prices are screaming up there at such a rate that I doubt we'll be able to afford anything at that time.

Sorry for such a long post. Have a great long weekend everyone. Chat to you from a hopefully sunny SA next.

Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon all


Lou - Thanks for the forgiveness, you are too kind..    The wait is a nightmare isnt it ?  Its like e just want to know now - whether or not it has worked... I think the worst thing is that if it hasnt I have to wait another month before having another go...I guess if I could just get on with another tx it ay be easier as we have another one to focus on -  hey ?  
Kingston - I havent been there in a while - I used to live in Tolworth so used to go quite a lot...plus went to college there...Im now in Tadworth...
Hope you enjoy your facial...Its nice to treat yourself    Hope you have a nice weekend..

Jen - That was a strange dream...its amazing how when we fear or think about stuff too much our mind goes into overtime even when we are sleeping.. So you're off tonight - how wonderful...I hope you have a nice and relaxed   Make the most of it coz hopefully the next time you go you will have a gorgeous little one to take with you   ...  Im doing ok thanks hun... The move shouldnt be too bad...I packed a lot of things before my IUI and DH is doing the rest... I gues if it is a BFN then I will have something else to concentrate on.. Im only moving up the road from where I am into a bigger place (preparing already     )  

Carmen - How are you doing hun ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls,  

Yup another early bird posting. Been snored out of bed yet again! I was hoping for a lie-in as I'm back to work tomorrow, but what can you do?!   Bless him, he can't help it, but it's starting to drive me a bit mad!  
Jen, funny to hear about your dreams... and shouting at poor DH for letting you down in your dream! Poor bloke! Maybe that's what sniffing does to you! 
That retreat in the bush sounds fantastic, you go for it! I had my facial the other day, and it was just heavenly, I felt so relaxed. DH had a wonderful massage too, well worth every penny. Booked myself in for another end of May. I hope you're having a fantastic time out in SA with your family, lucky girl. I think it's all the Brits buying holiday homes in Capetown, pushing the prices up... wish I was one of them!  

Pri, are you surviving the 2ww? Is time going in slow motion? I know just what you mean about knowing that if it hasn't worked you have to wait for the next one and that's almost worse. Let's hope you don't get that far, let's hope there's something wonderful going on! At least you have the move to take your mind off things a bit (not much!)  

Carmen, how's it going? Thinking of you and sending positive vibes!!!  

Well silly me, I'm on day 24 of a natural cycle and normally at this point I've had spotting of some sort. Now I know that the cyclogest can make your first AF arrive late - Carmen I think it was you told me that your first one was really late. I know all of that and yet I'm still convincing myself that I might just be pg! My cycles are pretty regular and normally 25 days. Guess I'm just going to have to waste a HPT! I think it would be a bloomin miracle!! So much for me forgetting about these things for a while!! And if I am pg, then I'm going to be worrying about all the things I've been up to, alcohol, saunas, steam room, serious workouts at the gym...... argh!  

Well today the sun is shining, so going to try and tackle a bit of the garden!! To say it's neglected is an understatement!  

Hope you're all enjoying the long weekend..... not eating too much chocolate.... (there's never too much chocolate!!) 

Take care all of you

Love

Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi to everyone from a sunny South Africa

Wow, it's great to be over here with my family. To be honest it feels like yesterday that I was last here ( that is until I saw my nephew.) He was 8 months when I last saw him - my sister came to visit in the UK. He is now almost 2 and is talking quite a bit. It was heart wrenching at first as he clearly didn't recognise me and was very shy but he soon warmed up - especially when I was helping him with the Easter Egg hunt. It was fantastic to have my whole family together and see all the cousins etc at Easter. All the kids were having such a great time together, I want my children to experience that too!!!

Lou - I had to laugh at your post - I know exactly how you feel. I am in the same boat. I also haven't had my usual day 25 spotting ( probably due to the sniffing)and have convinced myself that I may just save myself a fortune in IVF. I had spoken to Julie earlier to ask if I should take other precautions this month with the sniffing and she said that even if I was pregnant, it wouldn't make a difference to the foetus. I also know sniffing delays your cycle but that I do have to expect some bleeding after starting it. Did your spotting stop completely during sniffing? I also know that I ovulated this month and we took advantage  (last ditch attempt)
That would be ironic if you were pg - how great would that be? I don't think you can ever completely forget about everything when having a break. Just hopefully obsess a little less. I'm the same as you and have convinced myself every month that this is the one. I hope this is the one for you. Don't worry about the alcohol etc - just think of all those teenage pregnancies who abuse their systems throughout the pregnancy and their children still turn out OK!

Pri - half way there. Not much longer to go before you find out the result.

Carmen - you've done more of the 2WW that you still have to do. It's downhill from here. How're you feeling?

I'm out shopping with my sister today, spending the day withmy best friend and her twins tomorrow, off to the Drakensburg for a 3 day break wed, dinner with friends Sat, off on safari sunday .... life's tough in Africa. Best medicine on earth. Will also make time fly until I go for EC.

Keep well
Jenx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Jen - Good to hear from you all the way from Sunny SA - Sounds like you are having fun...It is a tough life shopping and stuff tho hey ?      

Lou - Keeping it all  for you (and Jen too) - Imagine that for both of you - wouldnt it just be great !!  It does help sometimes as you try not to stress too much knowing that the appt will be coming up soon so you dont 'try' as hard !!  You never know  

Carmen - how are you ?

Ive been away for a couple of days to the in-laws...Kept me occupied at least and now Im back at work..
Not been doing too bad on 2ww - Cant wait for Monday though...Is it bad if I test on Sunday - both our parents will be round helping us move and we would like to tell them both together if it is good news ?  As I was basted quite early I wont be due til at least another 4 days after my test date which seems really strange    I've been getting really bad AF pains and (.)(.) are still sore and a little big bigger  

Pri...xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Jen	- How are you doing with the sniffing? 

Pri	- AF pains are normally good I believe, do you take pessaries as well?

As for me Tuesday is my test date but I can feel   coming up like normal I do have sore (.)(.)
but then I always have that before AF and all my OHSS symptoms have disappeared which if you 
are pregnant should only get worse?! Still have a bit of hope left though.

How is everyone else?


Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri -   Step away from the tests   To be honest I would've probably tested ages ago - only to be disappointed by testing too early. Hang in there - it's almost time. As you say, wouldn't it be a fantastic house warming gift -   

Carmen - Everyone says that you don't really have any real symptoms before 6 weeks anyway - other than normal AF feelings. These embies are obviously strong ones and very determined - I have a good feeling for you!!!   

I'm still not having any side effects from the sniffing - thank God - but the spotting has started so now I can just wait for proper AF. Quite exciting as I should be only 3.5 weeks away from EC - can't wait.

I seem to be spending loads of time with hundreds of kids here - evryone seems to have children! They're all so gorgeous. Another cousin also gave birth to a little boy on Thurs - 7 weeks prem! Glad I was here for the birth, although they're in Cape Town and so I won't see her. Baby is apparently doing well - considering it was so early.

Off to game reserve tomorrow and will only be back on Tues, so    to both Pri and Carmen. I'm sending loads of positive vibes your way. Looking forward to hearing the results.

Lou - how're you doing? Did you end up testing? What was the result?

 
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all of you!

Well DH has still been very busy on the old pc, so have barely had a chance to log on, and when I do so much has happened, takes ages to catch up!!!! I'm feeling very deprived!  

Jen, I'm glad you're having a great time in SA, I'm really jealous!!! Glad the sniffing is going well. Let's hope being surrounded by all those children will rub off on you. My friend once told me that being around other people's babies and children is good for your hormones! Not sure about that one, but well you never know! When's your down reg scan? It must be horrible coming back to England after being there with all your family, but at least you've got some exciting stuff to look forward to hey!  

Carmen, don't give up hope yet hun, try and stay positive.    When I was pg, my boobs were really sore really early on, more so than before my AF, so that might be a sign. Don't give in yet. Sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts. I can't wait for Tuesday.......     

Pri, I can't believe you'll be testing Monday, it's come round really quickly hasn't it! I'm guessing you're not going to be able to leave the test alone on Sunday! I'm sure one day early won't matter. I know a couple of people have done it and got a very faint BFP. It would be lovely to tell both your parents about it, but would you really want the stress of a BFN on the day of your move. Like Carmen, let's hope the sore boobs are a good sign!!!!!!! Hang in there! I found my 2nd week an absolute nightmare!!!!    

Hi Kate, hope your morning sickness is getting better...

Well the news on me is that AF arrived in all its glory today.   I don't feel too sad though because it brings me nearer to the chance to try again with the IVF. At the back of my mind I knew it wasn't going to happen this time. On Wednesday, I couldn't bear it, it was my day 26 and I'm usually full on by 25, and with no spotting either, I just had to go and buy a test. There's nothing like spending £11 on a test kit to bring on your AF. I had spotting later that day, but still had to have a go at the test.... why exactly I don't know, I know it was a waste of money!!!! Of course it was a BFN.  

Anyway, the weather has thankfully turned, and we're having a couple of friends over later to burn some meat in the garden!    I've spent most of the morning marinating stuff and preparing salads. I think I've done my usual and over done it..... I'm feeding the 5000 again!! 

I hope you're all enjoying the weekend anyway...... I'll be checking up on everybody to see any results....... I'm counting down the days for you all and sending lots of vibes!!!!   



LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not been around for a bit, first hols (was OK but ended up having a few days in Tenerfie hospital following some bleeding) then we went to stay with Dh family in Belfast for a long Easter break as his granny has been poorly (bless her she's almost 98 & still lives on her own in a 1st floor apartment!) still haven't quite got into the swing of things since I've been back.

Lou - Not long to go until you can begin again - I always found buying a test to be the best way to get AF to arrive too, and once you have one in the cupboard it'd be rude not to use it eh  

Carmen - My lovely cycle buddy   I hope you are OK and staying strong until tomorrow, I will be thinking of you - I was utterly convinced mine hadn't worked so I hope that actually a good sign if you see what I mean      

Jen - sounds like you're having a wonderful break in the sun over there. Probably the best thing you could've done you'll come back all chilled and relaxed and a lovely place for your embies to want to be at  

Pri - I very much hope no news is good news......sending lots of     

Kate - I hope you are OK and your bump is doing well. Sounds like you'r suffering with morning sickness you poor thing. Hope you feel better soon.

We're all OK bbl and bbr and making my tummy massive, which makes me v happy. We went for a 3D scan thingmy in Ashford before went went to Ireland so we had something to show Mark's granny and it's amazing, I truely hope and pray that you girls will all be able to go and have one very soon.

Oh by the way I'm in East Molesey/Esher if anyone is down my way you're all welcolme for a cup of decaf and a large slice of carrot cake - just drop me an IM.

Sending you all tons of love

Raggy


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,


Lou - Sorry to hear about your negative result. Hopefully June brings you more luck!  

Jen - I found the sniffing not too hard either ... until I couldn't find my way out of 
a shopping mall late in the evening when a lot of exits where closed.. I nearly 
lost it, and normally I am not like that.
Not to long to go for you though!    
Pri - How are you doing?

Raggy - Nice to hear from you. Aaagh in the hospital in Tenerife.. that most have been 
scary! Hope your okay now!  

As for me it was a BFN again as I expected.. starting to think that it is just not ment 
to be. I get overstimulated everytime and I am afraid that this is working against us.
Not sure when we start again. Probably first going to look for another house. We always 
said we would do this 3 times,but now I don't know... what if next time is not working 
either aaaagh. Going  

Well take care all

Carmen
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Carmen     so sorry to hear that it was a BFN, I hope you and your DH are helping each other through this - I know it's just the most horid time ever.

Sending you tons of 

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - Really thinking of you and sending a big fat hug from the other side of the world! What a bummer.     Wish we all had crystal balls and could predict the future - would save a lot of grief. 

Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmen, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.  .  . I can't imagine how you must feel, it's so difficult. I agree with Jen, if only we all had crystal balls. xxx

Raggy, I hpe you're okay after your days in hospital in Tenerife.... what happened? You must have been petrified, especially being abroad.... At least your safe and sound now...

Hi to everybody else, just a quick one tonight.

Bye for now

LOl
Lou
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone 
Have been logging on and watching what has been going on (can barely keep up !) but as I have been going to bed so early have not had much time to reply to all this! 
Anyway want to send Carmen huge huge   as feel really disappointed for you and bought tears to my eyes !  Time will be the healer again on this one but love to you both in the meantime !!
Raggy good to see you back and gave me a fright when I saw that you had been in Hospital but sounds like all is fine and what a fab thing to do to get a 3-D scan ! I am in Esher - well Claygate so might take you up on the offer of Carrot cake and a bit of de-caff !!
Lou- Thanks for all your e-mails keeps me entertained and can't wait for the countdown to begin for the 2ww.  Nearly May and then one more month !!
Jen - Hope you are v.relaxed by now and enjoy a the sun as still not great weather here !
Pri -   hope all is ok with you 
As for me I have not been up to much as have been so tired so have a real routine going on and god forbid if I go out a night in the week and get tired ...I become and grumpy crazy lady !  Have not stopped eating as is the only thing that stops the nausea for a bit but not complaining I have been desperate for this for years !!
Have 12 week or nuchal scan next wed so looking forward to getting that out of the way as you still have the worry !
Anyway great to catch up on all the news and look forward to seeing how everyone gets on !
Take care
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Just been to breakfast with my sister , cousins and lots of children to a fabulous place here - hope there are places like it in the U.K for when I have little ones. There are climbing frames and a children's play area within the restaurant so you can see your kids while you enjoy yourself. They also have a little kiddies area where they can make their own pizza's. Everyone loves it and the food is out of this world. Kids also get Babycinnos which consist of just the frothed milk from the cuppacino. They all thought they were so grown up drinking coffee like mom and dad! Too cute.

I'm starting to feel very upset at the thought of leaving them all in 2 days, however also excited at the thought of my dream being one step closer. Don't you all hate this emotional turmoil?

Raggy and Kate - great to hear from you both. How frightening being in a hospital in a country where first language isn't English! Glad you're okay. In SA 3-D scans seem to be routine - I guess because medical aids pay for everything. My sister had a 3-D photo and video of when she was expecting Matthew. She has also just found out that she is having another boy and is probably going to name him James. Do you think it is unfair of me to be upset with her as my two favourite names are Matthew and James. I was TTC way before she even thought of children!!! To be honest I'll probably end up having girls nad then all the fuss would be for nothing.  

Decaff and carrot cake sound fantastic Raggy. I'm only in Surbs - not too far away at all!! 

Kate - looking forward to hearing all about your scan. You must be sooooo excited. Almost at a fab milestone.

Pri - how's the move going? You're fortunate to be able to have the help of your parents and in-laws to help out. Hope you're not getting too stressed with it!!!

Carmen - Hope you're pampering yourself rotten.

Lou - You can almost say that you'll be starting treatment next month!! How exciting.

I'm off to shop 'til I drop again. Things are much cheaper here. Hope BA will let me fly with extra weight. (From all the food I've been eating as well as the shopping!!!)

Will chat soon.
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry I didnt come on earlier but Ive been moving and not had access to the Internet
I also got a BFN - was absolutely distraught        I know Im not the only one, but I just 
felt like it was the end of all and Im never putting myself through this again... I had two juicy follies and DH   was also good....lining was also good...

Well since then I went back to the hospital on Monday for them to say, we dont know why it didnt work, it should have done, everything was fine, but there is only a 10% chance.          And that we should have one more go before deciding what are next option will be... 
So I have this month to chill (or at least try to chill) and then go my third and final IUI next month...


Will catch up on posts soon...

Pri..xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Pri darling   I am so sorry, I know how devestating this feels, I hope you and your DH are staying strong for each other - have they talked about switching you to IVF at all? I don't know much about IUI but if you have any IVF questions I'm happy to help



Raggy


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Jen - I was so lucky in hospital as the lady I shared a room wit was Scottish but had lived there for 30 yers so she was fluent, I felt so upset and she was lovely translating everything for me. It seems I had a urine infection that caused the bleeding but luckily I've not had any repeats since  Give me a shout once you're back from SA and we can meet up, you're no distance away. Have you been to Gordon Bennett - even though I can't have their yummy White Rioja at the moment their food is great. I see a plan coming togther.......

Katie - sorry you feel so sick honey, I have been blessed not to be sick at all and just feel nauseous when I haven't eaten. Are you still working or are you at home - I don't think I could cope with being sick at work. You really are round the corner in Claygate, I live on the road that runs between Esher Station and Hampton Court station - were Imber Court is. My next door neighbours moved to Claygate last week and a v good friend of mine live in Claygate too - sort of straight on at the Hare & Hounds. We will definately have to meet up for the decaf thing and then we can bot go and meet Jen in Surbiton, it's not like we'll have to pay for taxis  

Carmen & Lou - hope you girls are doing OK and looking forward rather than back 

Love to everyone

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri -     I'm so sorry to hear your news. I was also wondering about the IVF route for you. I would suggest getting your name on the list ASAP - even if you feel you won't even go there. It keeps your options open. (Also I think it's a bit like going out with an umbrella - if you take it, you generally don't need it! - Does that make sense? ) I was in the same position as you - had no real reason why IUI didn't work. I was always so positive that it would and refused to even entertain the idea of IVF. After 3 failed IUI's, I started panicing and only then was put on the IVF waiting list - to find out that it is 2 years long. I was devastated!!!!! Also wondered why I hadn't put my name on the list in the beginning of this struggle. My name would be top of the list now and we wouldn't have to empty our savings account. I am  a true believer in keeping all your options open. You'll get there in the end. 

Raggy - I love Gordon Bennett's!!!! Fab place. I too have been trying to cut down on alcohol consumption - that is until the last 2 weeks. I reckon I could have one last bit of fun before stimming. I'm thinking of going tee-total for the stimming and give myself the best chance of success. Going for my down reg scan on 3rd May and then hopefully on to stimming. Would be great to meet up some time. Maybe your positive bump vibes will rub off onto me!!!!   Do you think they'll think we're a really sad bunch not drinking? I also don't mind coming out your way - stax of great places in Esher.

Carmen - how're you doing? 

I'll be back in the UK on Sunday - glad I'm going in to Summer. Is it warm yet? Should I get out the Barbi?

Love 
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys

The alternative will be IVF...DH and I are debating on getting away for a few days - we really need to clear our heads and decide what to do... Just wait a few months, have our last go on IUI or move straight onto IVF...We were put on the waiting list before our first IUI, but I dont think it will come round anytime soon so as with IUI we will have to do it privately - Can you guys help me with the cost of IVF at QM's ?  
I guess it would better our chances and at least we will find out if the eggs are fertilising or not ?    

Jen - So you enjoying your holiday hun ?  Shopping, shopping and eating  - sounds good to me...Its still alittle miserable here, but hopefully we should start to see some sunshine soon...
It's strange isnt it when the tx doesnt work and you dont know why     Im just getting scared incase my follicles are empty or something  

Raggy - How are you hun ?  Hope you are feeling better, sorry to hear you've been in hospital     How are you getting on with the  - 

Katie - Hope you're doing well hun... 12 wk scan coming up already - hope all goes well, at least then you can relax and reloy enjoy being 

Carmen - I am soooooooo sorry hun      
i know its easier said than done as I feel to give up too... but I guess with time we need to find the strength and try again - I really hope and pray if you do, then it is your time and it works for you hun..

Lou - How are you doing ?  Have you started your tx again ?

I might be without internet again for a few days after tonight so will catch up soon

Pri...xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Jen - When do you start stimming? Can't be to long now! Hope you have a nice trip back, 
      although the whether is not too nice at the moment, no barbie yet  

Pri - I am so sorry the hear that it didn't work for you..   I know how you feel it is
      devestating.. The cost for ivf I do not know but for icsi we pay a bit more then
      2900 and then the medication which is about 480 I think.

Katie - Good luck with your scan next wednesday, I hope for the nausea 
will stop for you soon 

Raggie - Good to hear you are doing fine again! Most have been scary that you had some bleeding!


Lou  - How are you doing?

As for me, not feeling to great about it all. I am starting to think that I might have to
accept the fact that it is not going to happen for us. But we are planning to have one more
go private and then we will see. Hopefully no overstimulation next time as that really gets 
me down.

Take care all,

Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Had a beautiful landing back in UK - flew right over Windsor castle - was stunning. Also didn't realise how many people had swimming pools in Windsor!!! Pity about the weather - was all set to invite people over for a BBQ tomorrow - even bought a BBQ cook book for DH  

Carmen - This emotional rollercoaster is really crap isn't it? There have been a number of times when I've wanted to jump off!!! Don't give up just yet - not sure you can count the cycle of overstimming as a proper go. The worst bit is scraping yourself up from the floor and getting on to your feet emotionally - very tiring. Statistically, your turn has to be coming up!!! Also, they should have a better idea as to how your body responds to the drugs and should get it spot-on next time.

Pri - Even though I'm in the middle of IVF, I still am not 100% sure of costs. I've been given a breakdown from last year but am not sure if costs have gone up but are as follows.
One off consultation fee - £130 ; drugs - £400 - £600 (mine cost £480); IVF - £2295; HFEA fee - £103 and lastly £365 for freezing any remaining embryo's for 1 year. My GP paid for Hep B & C and HIV tests. Apparently some GP's also pay for drugs - didn't ask mine. So altogether, bargain on spending about £3500 at most. FET is much cheaper than full IVF (£625 - £775)  It seems unfair when you think of the costs - most people can have babies at no cost at all and their money gets spent on pampering the child! Having said that, I guess I'd pay anything for my dream.

Hi to Lou, Raggy and Kate - hope you're all having a great long weekend.

I'm going for my D/R scan on Wed and then probably start stimming.   

  
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All
Not had much chance to post lately. I was hoping to catch up on Sat am but the site was down! Arrgh!

Firstly Pri, so sorry to hear of your BFN. It's really tough, at the time you think you can't put yourself through it again, then you wonder how you can NOT do it again. At least the fact that you produced 2 juicy follies means that everything is working as it should, and there is no reason why you shouldn't have another attempt. Just enjoy chilling for now, as much as you can chill out in these situations. Hope the house move went okay, and wasn't too stressful as a result.

Jen, good to have you back!Sounds like you've had a fantastic time over there, you lucky person. Of course you'll feel upset about your sister, it's only natural. I bet you can't wait for your downreg scan on the 3rd! Will be thinking of you!! Good luck with the tee-total thing! It's got to be worth it! BTW, I'm jealous of your flight back over Windsor, it really is stunning flying that way over London. It's been really cloudy the last few times we;ve flown in. We managed a BBQ last Saturday, but forget it for this weekend.

Carmen, I hope you're feeling okay, I'm so sorry it didn't work out again this time. It must be so hard for you. I'm not very well up on the overstimulating thing, what happens exactly? Do QM think there's anything else that you can do to help? I would, if you can, think about giving it one more go. You've got to get there in the end!

Raggy, this whole decaff and carrot cake thing sounds good! How about we all meet up. I know some other threads on FF have met up. Perhaps we could go to the Gordon Bennetts place! We can all swap experiences, and like people say, maybe some of your pg vibes could rub off on us other girls! If Kate comes along too, that would be cool!! 

I'm desperately waiting for my next af already, as that means that I can ring QM and get myself set up for the next tx in June/July. Amazing how slowly time is going for me, I feel like I'm wishing my life away!!!!

Anyway, I hope this crap weather isn't getting everybody down! I've not got much time, so I'm going to sign off now.

Love to you all;

Lou
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like we're getting a party organised! Any other takers for Gordon Bennett's? Should be fun.

Can you believe that I've developed a cold from hell - my cousin's children had colds and we met up for lunch on Sat. Must've caught it from them. Now my sinuses are really blocked. Do you reckon I should double dose on the sniffing? Not sure what to do. At least it'll only affect my sniffing for 2 days as should start injecting on wed/thurs.

Now onto much more important matters.... I don't suppose any of you girls would be able to recommend a good cleaner in the area. My last cleaner returned to Zimbabwe 3 months ago. Thought I could cope on my own but not so sure now. Of course when I was away DH did no cleaning (typical bloke)  . To be fair to him, it was tidy but no hoovering, washing etc has been done in the last 2 weeks. He didn't even clean out the bath - says he didn't notice the limescale build-up.  Wasn't worth fighting about but today I'm going to end up doing all the household chores - what fun. DH has said he would gladly pay for a cleaner - he likes an easy life. Problem is that I can't seem to find one.

Lou - know what you mean - we seem to live life cycle to cycle. Hope AF arrives soon for you - very exciting.

Off to do my chores now  

Love Jenx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry not much opportunity to log on over the weekend, anytime the 'puter is on at home DH is looking up cars to replace my lovely little flip top mini (boo hoo ) mind you it's a v small sacrifice for my much longed for twins. 

Jen - lovely to see you back, hope you packed some of that SA sunshine in your bag! 

Lou - oooo, glad you're up for meeting up too. Not sure where about's you live but Surbiton is v easy to get to on the train if you're still  

Carmen - I know how horrid it feels after the second BFN  They told us that 'normal' couples have a 50/50 chance after 3 attempts and our chances were lowered to about 10% due to all my tricky gynae bits so please don't give up hope darling. I know you and your DP need to set your own limits - is it worth asking for an appt with Miss Bevan or Ebtisam to see if there's anything more they can do, Ebtisam was talking to us about some research she was doing which involved small biopsies during the stimming (I think) which it was hoped would assist implantation. They hadn't got approval by the time we were doing this cycle but they may do by now. If you want to talk send me an IM with your number and I'll give you a call honey 

Kate - Good luck for Wednesday - are you going to Kingston? This scan is incredible as your baby will be wriggling round and look much more like a baby than previously. I bawled my eyes out at it (in happiness of course   )

Pri - The other girls are much more up to date on IVF costs than me as my last two cycles were NHS, if you've been on the list a while it's worth calling Katie to find out how far away from the top of the list you are. A new financial year has just started this week so she should have a fairly good idea. I was surprised how quickly it came round for us so hopefully they'll be some good news for you 

OK so when are we meeting up girls - during the week is generally better than weekend for me but I don't want any of you girls going through tx to be too tired out. I've only got a couple more weeks (ish) until I finish work but I guess evening will be better for most people as I guess most of you work too.

Love to all

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Jen... sorry to hear about the cold from hell!! I had a cold when I was sniffing, but was fortunate it didn't block my nose up, more of a chesty thing! I asked Julie at QM what would happen if I couldn't sniff, and she said in extreme cases, they give you an injection instead, but most people are okay, so fingers crossed for you!  
Know what you mean about the cleaner.... could use one myself! Spent most of yesterday, Bank Holiday Monday (!) catching up on cleaning!    Not that I normally live in a slum girls, but you know the kind of things that you put off... What is it about blokes! Mine's quite well trained really, well he pokes about with the bog brush if required, although he won't actually clean the bathroom as such, but he washes up and sometimes irons.... oh and he knows where the hoover's kept although it doesn't get shoved much! Blokes don't notice limescale, it's invisible to them! Good luck with the search for the cleaner!  

Raggy, how's it going with selling the car. What a shame, the flip top mini sounds cool. My dad had a 2 seater MG sports car which he had to sell when my bro came along. There's a guy at work who has a lotus elise, which he refuses to get rid of and his poor wife was driving it up until she was about 8 months gone, she had to remove the steering wheel to get in and out of it! Thankfully they also have a sensible car!!!! 
Anyway, I live in Wimbledon, so Surbiton's fine, I may have to go by train though if DH has the car. Thursday evening's are prob best for me as DH has just started an evening course and I might find myself at a loose end!! If evenings are no good for you early-to-bed big-bumpy kind of people, it would have to be a weekend.  

Well not much happening with me at the moment. Trying not to think about ovulation, don't want to obsess, but I've been taking my BBT again! Wish I could forget about it altogether..... We had some    at the weekend which was for the first time in ages really quite nice!!!! Didn't bother shoving my bum on a pillow afterwards either which was nice too!! I'm currently in a black pants phase (easier to see consistency of stuff) before going into white pants phase.... if you get my meaning, sure you girls all know waht I'm on about!!  

Anyway, I'm quite sure that's way tmi.... 

Must go

Lou
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Lou   - I know exactly what you mean, isn't it nice to some time just have spontaeous   without the whole pillow and lieing there as long as poss.

Thursdays are good for me - and seeing as you're in Wimbledon we can make our second meet up location the Fire Stables in Wimbledon village, another bit of a fav for me, I won't be going to these places for aaaaages so best to go round them all now  

So this Thurs, next, or the one after - do any of those suit Jen and Katie - and anyone else who's up for it?

Hope you are all well

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thurs is great for me too. I have now developed a fever too and had to leave work early yesterday - on my first day back! Didn't think people would believe me if I just phoned in sick. I'm still debating going in today - have only got a 2,5 hour course which shouldn't be too taxing. This afternoon I have my D/R scan. Anyway, due to bugs, would probably be better to meet up next week or the one after as I really don't want to pass this on to any of you!

Lou- Isn't spontaneous   fantastic?! I feel like everything has been contrived for so long, hopefully all will return to normal once this TTC thing is over. I love your pants theory - isn't is great how we can talk about anything on this site. BTW, if you're taking the train to Gordon Bennetts, I could even pick you up from the station if you want - or is it only me who is that lazy? I drive everywhere!

Raggy- I can imagine how devastated you must be selling your car - those flip top mini's are great. As you say, all for a good cause. There are plenty of gorgeous 'family cars' out there - admittedly not quite as sexy but won't it be great with 2 little car seats in the back. 

Looking forward to meeting up with you all.

Love Jen


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I am still around - back in the office today so have access to a PC again...
We've moved around the building and now instead of having 8 people in my office there are around 30 
Its awful...Everyone's so quiet and miserable...     Wanna go back to my old area - Everyone is Sales and Marketing were a laugh.. So I've now moved home and office and need to pack again for   - Going to cancun on Tuesday for a week.... 
Wont be around tomorrow or Friday either as Im up in London on a course...(I know you're all interested and are going to miss me)    

Jen - Good to have you back... Hope the cold is better  

Lou - definitely agree with the spontaneous   - We did too (twice     over the weekend) (tmi)

Raggy - How are you hun ?  When is your due date ?  Any idea if they are boys or girls or one each /
Must be so exciting for u - I would love to have twins 

Carmen - I know its difficult but please stay   and dont give up... It will happen for you hun..

Katie - How was everything ?  Hope all went well...

Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Pri - Cancun.. how lovely. Just what the doctor ordered. Sounds fantastic! 

Kate - How was your scan today? Must've been very exciting.

Hi to Carmen,Lou and Raggy too.

Well, I went for my down reg scan today. All looks very good. Wierd system going on with the appointments at the new hospital. This was my first appointment since they moved. It all seems very confusing with the pager system. Silly me, didn't realise I would have to continue sniffing while stimming!!! Seems like drug overload. Julie gave me my first injection - was absolutely fine. Honestly didn't feel a thing. Hopefully I can say the same when I'm doing it to myself.

BTW Pri - the cost of IVF at the moment is £2658 + £103 consultation + drugs ( approx £500).

Chat soon.
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Well it's good to hear people are up for meeting up! Raggy, I've not been to the Fire Stables for such a long time, last few times we went it was too full (cos it's so good!) so that'd be nice too! We're the 'other' end of town, in the cheap seats, so don't go up that way much for eating but would be nice! This Thur seems to be a bit short notice for people. 

Jen sorry you've got a fever.... and no offence, but we don't want to share it!!!  Hope you feel better soon though...it's not much fun when you're sniffing  I don't know where Gordon Bennetts is exactly, so if you're passing the station when we arrange to meet, a lift would be cool...... I can't always trust my sense of direction! How did your down reg scan go? Can you start stimming? 

Pri, what a lot of moving you've had to do!! Sounds a bit depressing where you are though! I think no matter what job you do, if the people you work with are dull, it can be pants! My jobs not very exciting but I really like the people! So have you changed jobs in the move as well? I bet you don't know whether you're coming or going. Bet you don't mind packing for Cancun though, I've never been to Mexico, but would love to! Bring some sunshine back with you! Have you made up your mind yet about IVF / IUI?

Katie, can't wait to hear about your 12 wk scan! 

I look forward to meeting up with everybody soon!

Lou
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Jen we must have hit post at the same time!! (Great minds think alike!)   Hope the injections continue to be pain free! Mine were largely, it;s such a small needle (although I had a thick moment when I saw the first needle she showed me.....!) Fortunately didn't get any bruises either, total miracle I think!


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Gee hard to keep up with all - this had to go back two pgs !

Carmen - hope time is a healer for you right now and you are feeling a little bit better.  I agree with the others don't give up yet (however no that it is a very personal thing !).  Just really hope that as your treatment goes on hopefully it becomes a little more personalised to your bodies needs etc.
Jen - shame about your flu and typical that you get blocked noses in middle of sniffing...but still you are on to the injections so yipee.  I didn't find them bad at all just stung a bit but then I had four vials to inject which I think is more than normal. Got hubby to push the button for me as couldn't quite master that.
Lou- good to hear from you and I think once you start any of this treatment you then spend what feels like years counting down the days ! Count down for everything !!
Pri- what a great time to go on hols and that will be fantastic - perfect and I am sure will put it all in perspective again good on you .  One of the girls I work with just had her first IUI stopped as she didn't have enough eggs only had one and one outside her ovarys and really felt for her yesterday as she seemed so deflated.  Our IVF cost around £3,500 and we paid for all the drugs and everything else so you can probably get it down to £3,000 if your PCT pays.
Raggy - hmmmm hard choice with the car but for great reason.  We were just talking about the same thing as we have two door and friends that have had kids said you will curse the car and want to change it pretty quickly so will see.
Well my scan yesterday was pretty amazing and Raggy you are right. Didn't see it move much as they move the scanner around pretty quickly but it does start to look like a baby shape which really looks cute and helped my brain try to start accepting this. Even DH said to me "I didn't want to say anything to you but was really worried there was going to be nothing there !"  Really did not think this would ever happen to me after so many many years of trying !
So the meet up - brilliant can't wait and am free next week or the following.  Lou if you need a lift I can always pick you up as well if needs be so am sure you won't be short of a lift. Just say where and when and will be there.
Take it easy everyone and am an hour over my usual bedtime so must sleep !!
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Did my first injection last night. I've got to inject 3 viles so I'm not sure if I feel like a pharmasist or druggy yet!   DH was watching with great fascination. Initially he said that there was no way he would inject me as he would probably faint - he's very squeemish  . However, when it came to the time to press the button, he was so keen to activate it. I think he was intrigued to operate another gadget (typical bloke). Not sure he would have been able to do it if was just a needle and syringe. Anyway, still going smoothly - long may this last!

My cold is almost gone now and I've regained my voice and am feeling human again - so yeah 

Kate - glad your scan went well. Do you have a print out of your peanut? If so, please bring it along to our get together - would love to see it.

I reckon we should meet next Thurs evening - not sure what time suits most people. Lou - I'll pick you up from the station. Will arrange details closer to time.

Raggy - you must be counting down days to be lady of leisure! Just 1 1/2 weeks to go at work - isn't it? Enjoy. Having said that, it's always stressful tying up all loose ends and handing over before leaving.

Carmen - thinking of you. Have you spoken to QM re over stimming yet? 

Pri - bet you're very excited for your hols now.

 
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls  
Just a quickie (how many times do I say that then ramble on for hours.... ) 

Kate, I'm so pleased your scan went well, I bet it was amazing! You'd better bring that scan picture along with you when we meet! 

Jen well done on the injections! What is it with these squeemish blokes!? Oh yeah and I totally agree with you about the gadget bit, that's definitely a blokey thing! I was lucky in that my DH was very masterful (!) and prepared the whole thing for me, and on the first one he pressed the button because I bottled out! My friend who's the mother of my favourite godson has a major needle phobia and for her to do IVF in the first place was a small miracle. She had a panic attack when the nurse showed them the procedure, so her DH had to do it all. She would pick some point to stick the needle in then put on antiseptic cream with mild anaesthetic in to numb the area, and an hour later, he was allowed to do it! Bit ott I think! Bless her! but it worked! Anyway, look at me rambling on again.....!! Good to hear your colds going anyway..... how are you doing with side effects? Anything yet? 

Well I'm free this Thursday if everybody else is game? Pri, you'll have to come to the rematch! Hope you're all packed!! Happy holidays, you lucky girl!  

How's it going Carmen, you okay?

Raggy, we look forward to meeting your bump!  

Not much happening with me. Going for a workout this morning at the gym, with a bit of help from my personal trainer (he does wonders for bingo wings!  ) Other than that, not much going on other than work... yawn! 

Must dash!

LOL
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All, 

Jen - Well done on your injection I found the thought of doing the injection  worse then
the injection it self   It does help that you use the automatic pen you don't
really see whats going on. Do drink a lot of water as it prefent overstimulation.

Kate - Good the hear your scan went well, must have been really great to see your 
little baby!  

Raggy - Whe are you going to be lady of leisure? you probably look forward to that!  

Lou  - Not to long to go for you and you can start with your ivf  

Pri  - Have a wonderful holiday !!  


As for me we have are follow up appointment this Tuesday last time there was not much 
to discus but this time I do want to have a bit more info on the overstimulation bit.
My DP have been talking about adoption but he is not sure whether he wants that. 
But I am getting a bit more positive again as we are still not at the end of the road.
However not looking forward to all the drugs again. We decisded to wait about 6 months 
and try to find a new house first. Not sure if that is going to happen as we are not
really getting on with it. We are to lacy in the weekend to move   and we need to do
some DYI ...

Take care,

Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - great to hear you're feeling more positive. As you say, it ain't all over. I don't think you can make any major decisions until you've had the 3rd attempt and they get this overstimming under control.  Hopefully you'll get some answers on Tuesday. 
I'm starting to feel left out - everyone seems to be moving!!! Where are you looking to move to Carmen? When DH and I bought our present house, we always said it would be a 5 year house. Just after we moved and did renovations, DH announced that we would never move again! I think we're so lazy, we don't even want to think about the stress of it all. 

I think these injections are starting to make me go a bit dippy - is that possible? When I asked DH if he thought so too, he said that I seemed to be much happier than normal on the injections- that may be his way of saying that yes, I'm as loopy as a fruit-loop . Maybe it's just because I'm one step closer to the dream. I must admit that I feel as though I have loads more energy. Have already spent 1 hour gardening this morning - unheard of on a Sunday. I just must make sure I don't overdo things after ET ! Did everyone else take time off from work after EC/ET? I have decided to take that week off sick but QM won't give me a sick cert. They say I need to get one from my GP - seems like a waste a GP time and NHS money!

Raggy, Kate and Lou ( and anyone else wanting to join us) - are we still on for Thurs? What sort of time? Should I book us a table?

     
Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya all

V quick one for me as I'm about to dash out.

Hopefully see you all on Thursday - I can do anytime after 6.30 - 7 if you can book that'd be great Jen.

Pri - have a fab time in Cancun - my bro went on his honeymoon and still raves about it years later - so enjoy, you deserve it.

Carmen - good luck on Tues - write down all your questions if you're anything like me you'll forget them l once you're in there - can you play out on Thursday??

See you all on Thurs - I will bring my 4 d pics to spook you all out!

Raggy


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Just a quickie for me to . Thursday is good for me to - 7pm.
Can you let me know what road the pub is on ?
Anna - do you log on to this site - if so would be fantastic if you could make it as well ??  
Pri - just want to wish you a brilliant holiday and really sounds like you have picked a perfect venue !
Carmen- hope you get a few more answers Tuesday and pleased to hear you are more positive.
Lou - can't get over that story about your friend and the injections - she must have just been traumatised by it all. Still she obviously got through child birth so can't have to much of a low pain threshold !
Jen - sounds like you are going along nicely with the injections. I remember doing the last one in the theatre loos and feeling like a right drugey !!
Anyway was meant to be a v. quick message so signing off and loads of time to talk soon.
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Gordon Bennet is on 75 Maple Rd, surbiton. I phoned to try to book a table but unfortunately they don't take bookings. 
Lou - what time should I pick you up from the station?

Looking forward to meeting you all - Carmen are you able to make it? 
Pri - we'll have to see you at the next get together!

I'm off to inject again. DH is out with mates, so I'll be doing this one alone.

Love
Jenx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies

Sorry ive not been around... been very busy.... and I have to dash off again 
Just a quick one, hope ur all ok...Im off tomorrow now for a week so catch up with u when I get back 


Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Not much time this evening, but wanted to say Hi and am up for it on Thursday evening. 7pm would be okay for me, if that's okay for everybody else.... I work till 6pm so can't really do any earlier. If that's okay with everybody, I'll check train times. Looking forward to it!! (Bit scarey though meeting people I've met online..... never done that before!!! How about you lot?) Jen, it looks quite close to the station, but it might be nicer to pitch up together so will liaise later when I've looked at train times!!

Pri, have a fantastic holiday! 

Kate, my friend with the injection phobia had a water birth, she said it was amazing, and really not that painful - she's a bit mad I thnk! (Only weird stuff was the little brown 'fish' that nobody tells you about...!)

Carmen good luck tomorrow!

Jen, I was planning to take the whole week off after EC and ET but as mine was changed to IUI, I only took the one day off after. My mate who has the needle phobia went to work the day after ET and it worked for her, although she walked round with her legs crossed for two weeks!!!! Fortunately my boss was v understanding and didn't ask for a certificate.

Raggy, looking forward to meeting you and the bump!

Must go, really short of time! 


See you all soon!

LOL
Lou
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Ooooo, I'm really looking forward to meeting you all  I've met up with two girls who work near me once before and that was fun but I'm looking foward to having new local friends too.

Off for another growth scan & consultant appointment at Kingston tomorrow - I love saying hello to bbl and bbr  . I'm just hoping that bbl's abdomen is the right size this month   

Will update you all on Thursday

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't believe how quickly we got this get together organised. Normally people dither around to such an extent that everyone loses interest - so well done to us!!!! Looking forward to meeting all of you. Lou -I think it's best I meet you at the station as I think we'll be the most difficult to identify in a large crowd. Raggy will be the one with the large bump and Kate the one with the mini bump. We're just 'bumps to be' at this stage.

Raggy - enjoy the scan tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing your 3-d pics.

I'm wondering whether these stimms are doing anything - I really am not having any side effects yet. I noticed on some other sites that people had halved their buserlin dose while stimming. Should I have done that? I'm hoping my ovaries aren't empty. I guess I won't panic just yet and should wait until my Wed scan and count myself lucky so far.

  
Jen


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Raggy,hope your scan went okay today. Can't wait to see your pics!! I expect we'll be able to spot you by the bump!

Jen, I'll pm you my number so we don't miss each other. There's a train that gets in at 18.43 or 18.56, so not sure which would be best for you? Assume we're all meeting at 7...
Jen I hope your stimming is going okay, don't even think to yourself it might not be according to plan, think positive thoughts.  I'm all for the power of the mind, I've got an article somebody gave me about hypnosis and ivf, I will bring it with me in case anybody else is interested. Good luck for the scan tomorrow!!! Everything is crossed! 

Carmen, how are you? Are you coming Thursday? Hi everybody else!

Ooh it's all quite exciting!

Must go for now.

TTFN
Lou
x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

I am doing fine. We had our follow up appointment today and tomorrow they are going to discus what to do with me (aaagh) in the next cycle. As I see the overstimulation as a real problem. Also they forgot the put us on the st Hellier waitinglist so hopefully they can backdate us on the list.   
But apart from that all fine feeling a bit more positive again and we will problably have one more private go in September or October.  

I don't think I can make 19:00 as I work in North Acton which is a bit of a travel to Surbiton ? But wish you all a nice evening!  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Carmen, what a shame - you don't have to be there for 7 if you can make it later. I will PM you my number in case you decide to come along later  

See the rest of you there at 7 - I will indeed be the one with the big bump, and brown ish, long ish, curly ish, staggly ish hair and oblongy specs. Happy to PM my number if anyone wants it.

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Carmen, what time could you get there? There's no reason why we can't wait for you, or the rest of us meet a bit later.... let us know, be a shame if you couldn't make it...


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - Glad to hear you're going to be having another go. Are they going to be phoning you with their decision as to what to do or is it another waiting game until your next appointment? Great that things are moving forward though. As for Thurs evening, there are many fast trains from Waterloo to Surbiton - only 20 mins. I'm picking Lou up from the station. Would be great to see you too - I could even drop you off at home afterwards as you're not that far from me. (you are in New Malden aren't you?) Anyway, think about it as we would love to see you there! Otherwise, you'll just have to make it to the next one, along with Pri.

Raggy - hopefully there aren't any other pregnant ladies there as we may just gate crash someone else's party!! Looking forward to meeting you.

Kate - see you there.
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Well girls, all set for tomorrow? I read up about Gordon Bennetts and it gets good reviews so looking forward to it!

Carmen, I hope your appointments went well. I hadn't realised that QM could put you on the NHS waiting list for St Helier. I was thinking of doing that as back-up, but didn't know how to go about it. I think I might be too old though (!), do you know if there's a limit? It would be lovely if you could come tomorrow even if you get there later,but if not, then we'll see you at the rematch (if there is one.... we might hate each other!!!!)! In the meantime, you enjoy giving yourself the rest and relaxation, pamper yourself a bit..... I have and it feels great!

Raggy, I'll pm my number! I'm hopeless at finding people - although I will have assistance from Jen (I have instructions on what her car looks like, so I have a head start there.... and I'm sure we won't be able to miss your bump!!!!) Mind you like Jen says, there might be other pregnant ladies! Last year there was a major World Cup footie night on the tele and me and dh went out to Pizza Express to escape (he is - thank God - not a footie fan!) and the place was full of women, many of them pg! Weird! No footie on tomorrow I hope!

Anyway, look forward to meeting everybody!

Bye for now
Lou
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya all

In case of a pregnant womans union meeting I will be wearing a black and wite stripey top (about all I have ironed as my iron blew up last night - what a shame I can't do any ironing!  )

Also could someone enlighten me - whats St Helier apat from a place in the channel islands?

See you tomorrow

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Raggy
Thanks for the number! St Helier is a local-ish hospital, (near Morden-ish) and I believe from my gp that if you want NHS IVF you go there, if you live round here. I think!!


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey everyone

Can't believe that we're meeting up tomorrow!

Well I went for my follow-up scan today and was very excited to see that all this injecting has not been done in vain. I have 6 big juicy follies on the right and 2 big ones on the left.   There are also 6 smaller ones on the right and 5 smaller ones on the left. All in all that makes 19!! Not sure if the smaller ones will make it though. Katie came in to the room during the scan - I haven't seen her for months and yet she remembered my name! I really like Katie - she genuinely seems to care. All the others are great too. So I'm in good spirits today, filled with loads of positive thoughts.  

Lou - aren't you lucky your DH isn't a footie supporter - mine is obsessed and is watching the UEFA cup final as we speak. I think I'm going to lose him to football in the summer. Hopefully I'll be planning the nursery.... I was also told yesterday that apparently we're holding a world cup 'braai' (barbeque) for all his mates in June. I hope I don't become footie slave for the summer.   

Raggy - how did you manage to blow up the iron? Can you give me tips? I also want out of that chore! 

See you tomorrow.

Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all!
Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed last night - I'm really looking forward to the rematch! Very strange but I felt like I'd known you all for years!!
Rob apologises for gate crashing our girlie night at the end, but he wanted to whisk me away so I didn't go on the train by myself.... bless him!
Anyway, hope you all got home safely!! Nearly the weekend.... Jen good luck with the final scan today!
See you soon
xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

Just wanted to say, like Lou, how lovely it was to meet you all last night - sorry I had to leave before I turned into a pumpkin  at 10 but it's hard work lugging this lot round! 

Hopefully next time Carmen and Pri can join us too. When are we doing it again then? 

Work presented me with a fab top of the range baby monitor and a brill sterliser today (my last day in our Bournemouth office) so I feel like it's all quite real now!

Looking forward to a nice drive back to London with the roof down - may as well enjoy it before the mini has to go

Lots of love

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Ditto and ditto. Really enjoyed last night - is great to be able to put faces to names!
Raggy - Great day to drive with the top down!!! When does the mini have to go?  
Lou - think Rob was just nervous that you'd been abducted by a load of FF babes!! - especially when he wasn't able to contact you.   

Tried to contact QM again this am re suprecur - once again no reply so was walking on egg shells all day. Very nervous to cough or sneeze as I could imagine all the eggs escaping.  As you guys said - was no need to panic much as all was well with my scan except that they follies have to grow a little more and so EC is delayed now until Wed. Most follies are sitting at 16mm which I thought would be fine as they've grown from 14 in 1.5 days. If they carry on at this rate they'll be 20 on Mon. Let's hope they're not overcooked on Wed.  Been given more drugs so now I can relax. Feel a bit of a fraud as I've already taken next week as sick leave. Let's hope the weather is as good as today.

Definitely on for a rematch of last night. Possibly best to wait for Pri to return from   to organise date. Would be great to have Carmen and Pri there too.

I'm off to relax in the garden.

 
Jen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Jen

My EC was always delayed to equivalent of Friday for you so don't worry, they won't be overcooked and they won't release without the trigger jab. It's good that even more may get big enough by Wednesday. Can you tell work your op or whatever excuses you've used (I always said a minor op) is delayed until Wed? Are you in fo another scan on Monday?

All so exciting for you at the mo 

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the resassurance Raggy. Going for another scan on Mon. Have decided to just take the whole of next week off anyway. Difficult for me to change leave at last minute as I would not have anything to do on Mon or Tues at this late notice and couldn't really take the following week off as already am fully booked. All very complicated. At least I'll have a couple of days to chill after transfer. Should be okay.

I've booked myself in for a massage on Tues and have decided to pamper myself next week. Ovaries are starting to feel really full and still have 4 days to go!!

Also, thanks for the loan of the book - have started writing out a shopping list already.

LOL
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all!  

Well we all had such a great time on Thursday, I'm really looking forward to getting another date planned, obviously when Pri and Carmen can make it, was a shame you couldn't make it girls! 

Raggy, we didn't mind you skiving off, it was great to meet the bump, you did well to keep going till 10 before pulling your pumpkin trick! Rob turned up shortly after to pick me up, as I hadn't really made a master plan for my return home.... and it was so noisy in there, I had 8 missed calls on my mobile from him!! Bless, I think he must have thought I was either seeing another bloke, or some nutter I'd met on the internet had kidnapped me!!!!!    Still it was good to have a lift home!!!! Sounds like work really spoilt you though.... must feel strange now! Hope you've been enjoying the nice sun in your flip-top!  

Jen, I did laugh when you said you were too nervous to cough or sneeze in case the eggs popped out! I was up in London with Rob one day and the sniffer I had with me didn't have as much in as I thought, i.e. not even half a sniff! I was beside myself and we ended up turning round and rushing home, spoilt the day out a bit! I had another one at home, but I was paranoid everything had been ruined!!!!! Good luck with the follies, keep on cooking them!    That's a good size so keep at it!!! Just think of all those juicy ones they can harvest on Wednesday!!! After what Raggy and Kate said about the anaesthetic, I'm quite looking forward to mine!!!   Hope you have a lovely massage on Tuesday! Probably just the thing to help you relax right now. Do tell them about your treatment though, as that will affect what oils they use on you.Enjoy it you lucky girl!! 

Kate, I hope you're okay? I think it's funny that you were saying you are feeling so fat and lumpy, when I saw you, I thought, that can't be Kate, not fat and lumpy enough...!   I bet you can't wait for that little bump to really start showing! 

Well I got up early this morning as Rob had to go into work for 7.30 and I needed the car, and it was a gloriously sunny morning! It's now really grim! I've just had to get changed because I was over-optimisic in the sleeves department, (short sleeves definitely not a good thing today......) we'd even bought some huge prawns when we did the weekly shop last night in case it was nice enough to burn meat in the garden. Not looking that way now!!!  

Carmen, hope you're okay, good to hear you're going to have another go later in the year!  

Gordon Bennet's was great, the food was good... the company even better.... ! Kate, we never even got as far as pudding did we!? Not quite sure what happened there..... I think we were all too busy gassing! 

Must go anyway, got to pick the man up from work soon. 

Bye for now
LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Good to hear that you all had a great time! For some reason whenever I want to leave at work someone comes over with an urgent issue which need to be done straight away..   

Jen - Not to worry I always have to wait before EC as my hormone levels go sky high after my first scan. On my last go I had to wait for 6 days before they could give me the trigger injection. Good luck tomorrow!!  

Lou - Our GP send us to QMH however they told us that we where not able to get our NHS treatment there as we where not in the correct postcode. So QM put us forward at St Hellier.. however they forgot to do that and there waiting list is more then 2 years. They are going to try and backdate it as we should have been on the list from June 2005. I am not too sure about the age limit I have heard somewhere that it was 35 but I might be wrong. 

Does any one know what the womb lining must be and also how big the follies should be? I forgot to ask that in the hospital.
Raggy you are right you can better write the question down  

Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everybody
Just a quick one Carmen your lining should be 9-10mm by the time of ec, and your follies should be at least 18mm. Hope this helps....

Lou
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Good morning all

Carmen - I was told that to get best quality eggs out of follies, the follies should be between 17 - 25mm. Apparently you can get eggs out of follies which are smaller but they may be immature. Are you any wiser about why you over stimm?

Lou - thanks for the advice about oils used in massage. I didn't even think about that one! Do you know which oils to avoid? I have heard lavender is bad but not sure about the others. I'm also looking forward to the anaesthetic now - just a little worried that I'll say all sorts of inappropriate things while under! What will DH think?!

Kate - how was your weekend canoeing? Did it pour down with rain?

Raggy - keep sending those bump vibes!

Jealous of Pri sitting in Cancun now. Hope she's relaxing and pampering herself.

Lol
Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not been around for a bit had an eventful weekend  

I had some bleeding on Fri night - similar to the bleeding when on hold that was a UTI so I wasn't too worried, so just went to sleep Fri night, when I got up a bit more blood in underwear and some crampy pains so had to go to hospital as I'm negative blood so needed an anti D jab. When I got there the dr was v concerned about crampy pains incase it was the start of pre term labour so they kept me in and monitored me until Sunday lunchtime.

Anyway, panic over all is fine and I am not in labour, back at work today, I finish on Wed  in London and then just a client meeting in Surrey on Thurs so I am looking forward to relaxing, I think my body may be telling me I need to!!

Jen - hope the scan went well.

Carmen - hope you got the waiting list sorted.

Hope everyone else is OK

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Goodness Raggy - glad you're okay now. Make sure you take it really easy. At least you've only got 2 days of work left. I thought if you were rhesus -ve you only had to have the jab once baby was born. I only ask as I'm also negative. 
I'm sure the last place you felt like spending your saturday night was the hospital!

I've just come back from my scan - everything looking very good. Looks like I have 19 good size follies. Let's hope they all contain great eggs. I got to meet the woman doing the collection and the transfer - she seems nice.

My boss has been great and has phoned to wish me luck and to say if I need more time off, just to take it. Huge relief not to have to worry about work. Now I'm just looking forward to the sedation drug.

Will chat soon
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

OMG Raggy you must have had a big scare ! Glad to hear it is all fine now! You can come and visit me on Thursday hihi as I live in Surrey (I know surrey is quite big, but hey). You probably really look forward to sit at home with your legs up and a cup if thee  

Jen - 19 Follies !! hoerah thats really good! is your collection going to be on Wednesday? After my first EC I didn't feel a thing and that one was at QMH. Here is a bit of a follie dance for you !

                 

Take care and hi to everone else!

Carmen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

oops just see that Jen her EC is in 2 days ... so that makes it wednesday.  

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a really short one tonight...
Raggy, what a fright! Thank God you're okay now..... must have been all the excitement of it being the weekend.... Fingers crossed it will not happen again! For goodness sake put your feet up! 

Jen, congrats on the 19 follies, that's fantastic!!! Sounds like it's going to be a good one on Wednesday!!! With regards to the oils for the massage, ignore me because I checked my Zita West book and it says it's only when you're pg you have to be careful.... so go for it! Still might be worth mentioning it anyway though, just in case! Thinking of you Wednesday....!! (Let's hope you don't embarass yourself with the sedation drug!! Hee hee!)

Carmen, good to see you back! 

Kate, can't wait to hear about your weekend!

Anyway, like I said, got to give up the pc for my bloke!!!! Work calls!!!! (Washing up calls for me!)

Hey ho!
LOL
Lou
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there
sorry I haven't been about for absolutely ages - some of you won't even know who I am,  but I started this thread!!! 

So I just popped in to see how Carmen and Raggy are - and saw you've had a bleed hun, I hope it's all OK.

I haven't had an excuse to go to the new building QMH, what's it like?

Good luck for EC Jen, the nurse who looks after you is an old school friend of mine

hope all are well good luck to all of you doing tx

claire x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Have just collapsed into bed after what seems like a crazy 4-5 days since our meet up !
Firstly Raggy so so relieved all is aok as glimpsed at this last page and then freaked as wasn't sure what had happened and had to go back a pg to make sure you are alright. Still don't need scares like that !! 
Jen - what fantastic news you must feel over the moon as at least this cycle you are really giving it 100% on the follies ..yipee. Just relax and enjoy those drugs   will be thinking of you. 
Carmen - good to hear from you and look forward to seeing how it all goes for you.
Lou - thanks for thinking I didn't look fat and lumpy !  Having real clothes issues right now and have managed to design this device (hair tie with a button!) that helps me extend the waists on my trousers ....
As for me had a good w/e away but think I did too much - canoed for 4hours (in rain / sun and lightining !!) and was so tired then had to rush to get ready for dinner. Sunday got up and went fishing for 3hrs and then we had lunch with friends and drove home.
Meant to log on last night and catch up but as I went to bed noticed that a neighbour was standing in his lounge with his binoculars watching me !!!  Freaked out and my husband tried to catch him out by trying to photograph him but I think he saw him and ran off so now we need to try and catch him out again !  I have seen him do this before but thought I was being paranoid but last night confirmed exactly what he was doing ! Gave me jelly legs and then could not get to sleep until around midnight.
Anyway today have had burning eyes so keen to get off to sleep before that time tonight.
Anyway did not even get a chance to thank everyone for such a pleasant night the other day and agree another catch up soon would be great ! 
Take care and good luck tomorrow Jen.....
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Thank you everyone for all your thoughts - really makes a difference knowing that people are thinking of you.
Kate- Sounds freeky having some wierdo peeping tom looking in on you. What makes some people tick?     Glad to hear you had a good weekend though.

I've just returned from QM for my EC. Really wasn't too bad at all. Turns out the anaethetist spent 15 years in South Africa. DH said they had difficulty putting me under - I don't remember them saying that at all. All I remember is the great feeling of being drunk without feeling sick and then nothing. It all happened quickly. When I was coming round apparently I told DH that I was on a beach  . Another thing I have no recollection of. In fact I don't even remember seeing him before he scooted off to the Bridge centre. They collected 9 good eggs - very exciting but apparently DH's count was a little low and so they wanted our consent for ICSI if necessary. They have promised to let us know if this will be necessary. Not sure I can stomach the additional £1000 cost if there is still a chance with normal IVF. Must admit this was a bit of an unexpected blow. Altogether was good news and we just cross all fingers and toes for lots of strong embies to develop one way or another!

Will keep you all informed.
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello everybody!

Jen, I'm glad they managed to get 9 juicey eggs, I bet you were really pleased with that one! That's absolutely fantastic! Makes all the drugs worth while! Good that you had something to chat about to your anaesthetist as well, and I bet that made you feel more at home! Very strange about the sperm count, I hope they don't need to do emergency ICSI, as you say you really don't want that extra cost! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

Kate, I can't believe your freaky neighbour! What a nut! I hope dh gets him in the act next time. Wow that must be really horrible! 

Hi Claire! We have you to thank for starting this thread - it's been a life saver! What a gorgeous little boy you have! It's great to see the success stories on here.... makes it all worthwhile!

Raggy, I hope you're okay now, what a fright! I think you said it was your last day today thank goodness, so for goodness sake put those feet up!! 

Well, I think AF is on its way, I had spotting yesterday and a bit today, but only minor. I did my usual and have convinced myself it's an implantation bleed and that I felt a bit nauseas this morning, but who am I trying to kid!? I'm pretty laid back about it though, because it just means I can ring QM when it starts, and then get started again! Yey!  I'm feeling really bored and unmotivated at work, wishing I could just say to myself that I have maternity leave to look forward to!!  And I don't think the weather makes us feel any better does it! What happened to summer - hope Pri brings back some nice weather with her!

I'll be off before I ramble any more!

Bye for now

LOL
Lou


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

congratulations Jen on your 9 eggies, that's great.
Have they put the prices up?  When we switched from IVF to ICSI it only cost us about £200 more

Claire x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Still no contact from the Bridge - do you think that means we don't have to go ahead with ICSI? Clare - when were you told that you'd have to swop? I'm so confused. We've been given so much conflicting advice.
The senior embryologist at the Bridge told DH that we may have to consider ICSI but said he would do the prep first at let us know. Also said it would be £900 more expensive. QM said that it would be £600-£700 more. No one seems to be able to tell us exactly. DH was a bit upset with QM who said that obviously it didn't matter about the cost as long as you get a good result. I think I know what they meant but he seems to think that they think we're made of money and only want to do ICSI to make more money! I tried to tell him that it wasn't quite the same thing as getting builders in and they keep recommending things to bump the price up.  
Having said all that I would just like to speak to them and find out what the chances of fertilising normally are. If very low then I would go ahead with ICSI but if 80% chance of fertilising normally, I'll take my chances. Anyway, no news is surely good news.

Sorry to ramble on - could still be effects of drugs! 
Does anyone know what the lowest sperm count level is to consider normal IVF?

Lou - let's hope it is implantation bleeding, but if not, it's also very exciting as you're one step closer to meeting the anaesthetist for EC!!!!!  

Lol
Jenx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Jen
Well done on your eggs that is amazing in my books !  Wish I could answer your questions re: the price and what was going on with it all at the moment but might have a look on the site and see if there is any info.
Only thing I can say is from my experience from the bridge no news is good news as that is what happened with me.....so really hoping it all goes along v.well.
I think it is really hard when mentally you prepare for certain things to happen at certain times and any sudden change of plan just throws you into complete turmoil.
Can understand totally what your DH is thinking as think mine would be the same but in these situs you are in their hands and you have to trust them.
Right going off to see what info can find on cost etc ...
Sending you lots of good vibes.
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just got a call from the Bridge centre. I can hardly contain myself, I'm so excited - 8 eggs fertilised!!!!!!    The woman on the phone was lovely and sounded as excited as myself. Didn't have to go for ICSI after all! ET is now set for tomorrow at 11.30 but they may decide to wait one more day - all depending on whether they can distinguish the good from the bad.

For the first time, I think I'm actually beginning to believe that this may happen for us and am starting to see it as something more than just a scientific experiment. DH now is getting excited about having 8 mini me's running around. I think he's getting carried away.

The dreaded   is almost here.

Lol 
Jen xx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh my gosh - that is incredible 8 out of 9 wow just can't get over that.
Have been logging on every hour to see what was going on and didn't expect such amazing news !
So relieve for you and you are onto the easy bit now !  
Well done to both of you !!!!
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks so much - still can't believe it myself. I can only imagine what a BFP feels like if this is how excited I get at my embies. Sure it's all the good vibes I've been getting from you girls. Think the bump vibes from last Thurs also helped!!!

Let's hope you're right that the next bit is the easy bit. The fact that so many fertilised suggests that it is not the fertilisation part that we struggle with and I think all goes wrong when implanting. At the moment I'm in such a positive frame of mind that I'm 100% sure that we'll have twins. Can't wait to join the bump brigade.  

Will let you know how ET goes tomorrow. 

Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Congratulations on your 8 embries!!! Thats really good !   
Hope you are feeling good and have no pain from the EC.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Good luck and take care!

Carmen


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Well Jen, that's absolutely fantastic, I'm so thrilled for you!! How exciting for both of you and all of us!!!!    So much for the panic about the possible ICSI! They do like to keep you on a roller coaster don't they!! I had a txt from Kate to ask if I'd seen FF, I couldn't really log on, but I just couldn't wait to get home and look, but I did have a sneaky look! I'm so glad I did as it put me in a great mood for the rest of the day!! So thanks for that! 
Have they told you when your et is yet? 

After all the excitement of Jen's news, I had a text just before leaving work from Raggy to say she's back in hospital after another bleed, and they've given her steroid injections just in case she's pre-term, to help the babies lungs, but just a precaution I think. She says she's fine, but to pass on the message to everybody. She seemed incredibly calm about it, which is good, they've obviously not given her too much cause to panic. Let's hope it's all okay! Looks like our next meet will be round at Raggy's bearing gifts of carrot cake while she puts her feet up!    A girl at work had exactly the same thing, in and out of hospital throughout her pregnancy, and she was absolutely fine, so was her baby, who was full term, so sometimes I guess it just happens to some people.  

Hi Clare,  the new hospital's much swankier than the old one, but the rooms in the ACU are quite small and they have much less space, I think the staff were happier where they were! 

Kate hope your freaky neighbour keeps himself to himself!!!  

I'm still waiting for af....  and still spotting!  This is my second cycle after the tx, and both have been longer than normal (usually only 25 days) and this ones looking like 28 like the last! Getting a bit frustrated now, and want to get it over with! grrr!

Anyway, I'll sign off now, in danger of having another ramble!

Bye for now
LOL
Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Just saw your messie Lou I will do a little AF dance for you.. my body always plays that trick as well if you want AF to come is not coming.. and the other way around.

                                  

Aaagh poor Raggie in hospital again. I will keep my fingers crossed for her. Might have to deal with an angry manager at work tomorrow as I won't get much work done with my fingers crossed  

Take care
Carmen


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Well done Jen so you didn't need ICSI after all- that's an amazing fertilisation rate.  
We converted after my first cycle when I got 10 eggs and only one fertilised with normal IVF.  Turned out that was why we had difficulty conceiving - my eggs had tough shells.  So we did a planned ICSI cycle on our subsequent two goes.  Maybe that's why it was less price difference, because it wasn't an emergency - emergency ICSI sounds so much more dramatic!!  
Hope your ET goes well, pace yourself for the 2ww it can get very frustrating - first week's fine but then you've still got another to go .........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargggggghhh    Now eat plenty of brazil nuts to help implantation

Raggy hope you're feeling OK and baby is doing OK. Which hospital is she stuck in?

Lou, AF dance for you                     

take care all,
Claire x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quick message to let you know we're all home OK with the steroid injs done to help their lungs if they do arrive early. I was so unimpressed with the way the night midwife dealt with 2 of the girls in labour in the same room as me on the (ante natal) ward last night that I am thinking of making enquiries about whether they have a private ward  

Only had 2 hours sleep so knackered now and off for a sleep now. Will catch up on personals soon.

love to all, especially Jen's mbs

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Raggy - I'm so glad you're okay. Have been thinking of you loads. Let's hope that BBL and BBR stay in the oven for a little longer - and you get to rest a little before they make their appearance. I take it you were at Kingston hospital. They do have a private wing - Coombe wing which your private med aid apparently helps with. Don't know much about it except a friend was going to go there until she had an emergency c-section and had her own private room anyway. They seemed to leave her alone most of the time but were great when she needed help. I guess next meeting we will have to deliver carrot cake around your bedside - either in Esher or in hospital!!!! Good luck and best wishes - we're all thinking of you and sending our love.

Lou - any sign of the witch yet?  I guess she'll rear her ugly head after 5 days of spotting - which makes it today or tomorrow. How exciting - then on to next stage. Wouldn't it be great if we got BFP's one after the other? 

Claire - Still a little in the dark around the costs of treatment. I must say that everyone involved in my treatment has been fantastic though - both at the Bridge and at QM. I feel like a squirrel at the moment eating all my brazil nuts. DH thought I'd actually bought them for our squirrels - he's adopted them as pets as we don't have a dog. I think he was quite upset when I said they were implantation food for me! 

Hi to Carmen, Kate and Pri ( when is she back from her hol's?)

This a.m. got a call from the Bridge to say that 6 embries had gone on to be 4 cells and 2 were 3 cells and because there was not much difference in the quality, they asked if we wanted to wait until tomorrow to transfer so that they could pick the 2 definite strongest. They did leave the choice up to us though. You can imagine the dilemma especially as we were all dressed to go when they called. 
DH and I were frantically searching for research articles on the net to make an informed decision. As DH said - we were victims of our own success. Great position to be in as if there were only 2 4 cells there wouldn't have been a choice. Anyway. we decided to go for it today as I felt that the best place for any embries to grow was in me and the research says not much difference between day 2 and day3 transfers.

What a wonderful experience, although there seemed to be loads of people crammed into the little room. The director of the Bridge centre was also there for some reason. Did he sit in on all of your transfers? 1st catheter wouldn't go in, so they used a trial catheter. Must admit that it wasn't quite as easy as a smear - just because of the length of time I had to have my legs in stirrups and spectrum up me. 

Have my first picture of the 'twins' for the album- let's hope they stick.

Sorry for the essay - hope I haven't sent you all off to sleep.

Lol Jen xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all!  

Hi Raggy, thank goodness the drama is over.   It must be quite a worrying time for you....... I'm so relieved everything is okay and they've let you home again..... do they know why it keeps happening? You get lots of rest.... like Jen said, our next meet will have to be round yours like originally suggested..... plenty of carrot cake washed down with decaffeinated coffee!  

Jen, I'm so excited for you.... you've got your little embies on board now.   What a strange thing asking you to decide when you wanted them to be transferred! Must have been a bit weird, but I should think you've done the right thing getting them on board straight away to carry on growing where they're meant to be!! How exciting having the director of the Bridge there as well! I think the whole thing is just amazing! What does it feel like to know they're in there? And I think it's brilliant that you get a photo too! How funny! Keep those legs crossed!!!!! 2ww has begun!! Dun dun duuuuur!  

Well Claire and Carmen, thanks for the af dance, yes she arrived yesterday in all her glory!! It's a very odd feeling being pleased to see her!!!   I immediately rang QM and spoke to Charlotte who pencilled me in with some dates. Technically I've got another whole normal cycle before the actual cycle when I start sniffing, which is great. Looks like my week of egg collection will be 31st July.   Seems a long way off but I'm sure it will come round soon. (probably the weather we're having makes it seem a long way off, July is summer.... we're still in winter!!!). Did anybody else find that after the tx your cycles got a bit longer? Mine are normally 25 days but have now stretched to 28! Not much of a difference, but it's a huge difference for me! Oh by the way, as a charter member I know I can get all those extra smileys (I particularly like the cow!) but how do I actually get them? I found the link where I could see them, but no idea how to attach them!!!! I consider myself reasonably technical on a computer, but feeling a bit blonde with this one!  

Claire I've often wondered if the reason for my IF is tough egg shells. I'm about the same age as you and I've heard that they get tougher as you get older! I wonder if it'll be ICSI for me!

Kate, how's it going? Don't OD on the chocolate now will you?  

Pri are you back yet? How was your holiday?

We went to our fave little Italian restaurant last night, and I had seafood pasta with mussels, (which one day will be forbidden when I'm up the duff as DH says!!) so enjoying it while I still can. We also enjoyed a little too much of the falling down juice, didn't manage to fall down, it wasn't that bad, but these days it just sends me off to sleep! We were watching Green Wing (I know it's a bit weird but makes me laugh) and I fell asleep after 10 mins! Am I just getting old?!!!

I'm off out now while the sun is still shining, as I don't think it's going to shine for much longer.... and I don't fancy doing a Mary Poppins if it decides to rain!!! 

Catch up later.

LOL
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou-    Glad she has arrived and you're one step closer.

I'm just posting a very quick entry to say that I may not be around for a few days as our laptop power cable blew up this morning. I'm working on battery power at the moment but it won't last long. Have ordered another cable and will have to wait until it arrives. How will I get through the 2WW without you girls?!
Hopefully will be chatting again in a couple of days. Will miss my FF fix desperately!!! 

Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Lou - congrats on your AF arriving the little dances we did for you worked  

Jen - Good luck on your 2ww take it easy and let your DP spoil you a bit!  

Raggy - oooopsss I really hope its going to be okay from now on. Must be so scary!  

Claire - Nice to hear from you! How is little Matthew doing   ? The new hospital is nice .. but like Lou said small rooms and they do not
          have a waiting room near by so you have to walk around with a pager so that they can call you when it is your turn.

Hello to Pri and Kate hope you're both doing fine! 

Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Well I'm back in the land of the non-panicky for today at least   No idea why I'm having these bleeds but at least now bbl and bbr's lungs should be stronger if they decide to arrive too early - I am lecturing them to ensure they don't though   

Carmen -   how are you doing hon? Any plans on when to try again?

Jen - don't know if you've got any battery left but I've got a spare dell power lead here if that's any use just let me know. I don't have Jen's number but if one of you wants to let her know and tell her my number she's welcome to borrow it if it's of use. I really hope you're taking it easy and letting your DH spoil you a bit whilst you let those little mbs snuggle in 

Lou - how exciting you're at the start of the cycle now - so start being good now - organic and no smokey places etc, it's all good practice for your BFP when it arrives.   31st July seems so long away at the moment but it'll be here before you know it honey. Then you'll just have the dreaded 2ww to get through - the longest 2 weeks on earth! The charter smileys have text next to the (the bits in ^ ^'s) which you can copy and paste or just type into your posts - I only use a few of them as I can never remeber them all! Carmen is our expert!

Claire - hello stranger   Haven't seen you round in aaaaages, how is the very handsome Matthew doing? Are you coping OK - I'm beginning to panic about dealing with two but I am reassured by the girls on the twins threads that it can be done   just not sure when I get to sleep   I am puppy sitting for two weeks and that seems quite hard work so goodness help me with two babies (the best pressie ever on earth!)

Kate - I hope you are OK, the neighbour sounds like a nightmare lovey   Has your DH been round and said anything? Do you have blinds or anything. Yuk, creepy man - you just concentrate on growing your bump big and strong and leave the neighbour to your DH to deal with.

Pri - Are you back from hols ? Did you have a fab time? 

When are we meeting up then ladies? I am happy for you all to come here if you like but honestly I'm OK again now so would be happy to still go out (whilst I can still fit through the doorway of places  )

Love to all

Raggy


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Posted a reply and some how lost connection to the server !!  So will make this a shorter one as not much time to log on right now as have a couple staying with us from NZ till Wednesday ! Have managed to log on and keep up with all the news but not much time for posting replies.
Still at least it seems that everything has settled down a bit this weekend for everyone and Raggys babes are still settled in their nest , Jens embies are in place (btw congrats on the frosties as well !) and Lou getting AF and dates all sorted.  A week in the crazy life of FF's !!
Claire -great to hear from you and for the advice you can help us all with !
Carmen - How are you going on your tx plan etc ?
Pri- look forward to your return and hearing how the fantastic break away went.
Not much news from me - have blocked out the neighbour for a while by keeping the door always closed to one of the bedrooms (bit of a pain but don't want to know about him at the moment - freak !!)
Have been trying to do a bit of exercise and went swimming today which suprisingly I really enjoyed ! 
Looking forward to a four day week as off to Portugal for the long weekend with little sis and just can't wait for a break away.
Right nearly bed time for me again (after eating a huge roast dinner and of course pudding !)
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well Im back.....My holiday was great, but then I had to leave a little early and fly over to LA as my cousins hubby passed away - All of her family are in India and were unable to fly their for the funeral, so she only had me, DH and my mum there !  It was so sad     - She's only 25 and he was 26, they been married 5 years and she knew him since she was 15...
I only got back at the weekend...to find out my little cousion here was attacked outside school and was in hospital - he was unconscious for hours and had internal bleeding in the brain...So spent all weekend up and down Epsom hospital..  He is better now tho     

First of all, so glad the meet up went well and sorry once again that I wasnt there...

Raggy - sounds like you've been having a little rough ride - Well Im really glad you're well and you and both bubba's are doing good - Take good care of yourself hun

Jen - Glad everything went well, so after all that at least you got to go ahead and have the Ivf without having to change - And 8 embies - WOW !!!        
Here's hoping the two put inside turn into 2 beuatiful bubba's for you 
hope you're being spoilt rotten...relax and Enjoy 

Katie - Hope you're doing well hun, glad to hear you've blocked out the neighbour !!!  off to Portugal ?  Bet you cant wait..

Lou - Glad you can get started again hun... why will you have to wait until the next cycle tho - sorry for being ignorant - not too sure about IVF    

Carmen - how are you hun ?  When will you be having your next tx ?

Claire - Hi, what a gorgeous little boy you have ?

Well My AF arrived yesterday so I go in tomorrow for my 1st scan, also have to have a blood test to check FSH and Dh needs to give new sample - they want to run new tests just to check everything is ok after the last two IUI's failed...This will be my 3rd and final private attempt before moving on so am really hoping this one will work...  

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quick one tonight. Jen, what timing for your laptop cable to blow up! You don't want to be without the FF in your 2ww..... 

Carmen, I'm intrigued by the pager system, as I've not come across it yet. So far, each time it's been different. Mostly though they just seem to come and find us! (without a pager.... which can be interesting!)

Raggy, so glad you're back! Yes keep those legs crossed and feet up, we don't want anything falling out!!! Let's hope you're being thoroughly spoilt now you're back at home and don't have to work! Yey! Well I'm up for meeting up again, any time suits really, and I'm flexible on places! (Gordon Bennetts was great, but v noisy.... ! OMG that makes me sound like me mum!)

Kate, wow you're keeping busy! Hope you enjoy your long weekend in Portugal, you lucky girl! Bring back some nice weather for goodness sake!

Pri, lovely to have you back, but really sorry to hear it's been rather eventful for you! How awful your cousin's dh died so young. Glad to hear your cousin's better though, fancy being beaten up outside school, I hope they caught the little b#@**'s thad did it! 
I'm keeping it all crossed for you for your third go..... let's hope it's 3rd time lucky!
The reason we're waiting another cycle is I wanted to give myself a bit of a rest from it all. I could have started again this cycle, but partly wanted to delay because dh is a teacher and it suits us better if we can do it in his summer hols. He has to have the car mostly during term time, so it's quite hard to get to QM without one!!

Anyway, not much happening. Went shopping in Kingston yesterday to escape the rain. Bought a load of new undies because I was so bored with looking at the current ones..... tried out a pair of the new 'shorts' style pants, tee hee..... seems dh has found a bit of lost libido! Early night tonight I think!  

Enough of that though...... must go!

Take care of yourselves all of you!

LOL
Lou


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lou - You're too funny        Glad you enjoyed shopping for new underwear tho 
I cant resist La Senza everytime I go into town...
It makes sense that you're waiting to try again in the summer then... Its not easy getting to QM's hey ?  I travel there from tadworth - I may have asked you before, but where do you live ?

Hi Raggy, Kate, Carmen, Jen and Claire - Hope ur all ok  

Quick update from me - I went for my scan yesterday and blood test for FSH - then they told me that they wouldnt be able to do my tx this month as it could fall over the bank holiday and there will be no-one in to do my scans - Great !!!    So now I have to wait for my next cycle after all that - I even planned and rushed my trip back in time for the tx - I was so upset - sat in the clinic crying in fron of Katie and the Dr - (can never rememebr his name - Al Ani ??), asking if there was any way they could do it - and I got a bif fat  -     - It just bugs me so much that we pay good money for this and we cant always help when our cylce is... The fertility depts should run every day surely ??  Sorry for going on - Im just really upset..  Should get my blood test results back later on today

Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All

Pri! What a nightmare you having to miss your tx this month because of the bank holiday, that's really tough! I know that some places are open 7 days a week, and it's really frustrating that QM isn't. Normally they try and accomodate in other ways, for instance when I was on my IVF cycle they said the ec was the week they were moving hospital, so they just continued my sniffing for another week to coincide with it. It does drive you mad though, as you say, we pay enough for it!!!! Did you get your blood test results back though? You might end up doing your next tx at the same time as me!! 
We live in Wimbledon and I work just off the A3 so if I have a car, I just whiz down the A3 in about 10 mins. a friend very kindly drove me there one day, and hired a car a couple of times, don't know how I'd do it otherwise, must be at least 3 buses!!! I presume you drive there? Parking's a pain isn't it! Oh yes and I think the doctor you mean is call Mouloud (first name - i had to ask Julie his name.... took me long enough to get my head round Ebtisam's name!) Ah I hope things look up for you anyway.

Hi to everybody else.... Jen are you back on line yet? must be a nightmare!

Well Kate knows this (so, sorry to bore you Kate!) but I thought I'd let you know, DH has just been diagnosed with a seriously underactive thyroid.... it's barely functioning, in fact the doc said it was almost off the scale!! (bless DH I think he feels quite proud of it in a blokey way! If he's going to have something wrong with him, he might as well do it in style!). It's caused him to put on weight, and be very tired, and apparantly one of the side effects is lack of libido! Well he's on the drugs now so watch this space.... I don't know if it's the new knickers or whether it's the drugs kicking in, or even a last ditched attempt to get me pg before the next cycle of IVF, but he's definitely more interested if you know what i mean! That's probably way tmi!  Anyway, he's eagerly waiting for the excess weight to fall of.... (hmmm) let's see what happens!

Not much else to report really.... hope everybody else is okay?

LOL
Lou
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, finally back in the land of the living! What a relief - I realise how much I need and appreciate the support from you girls. To be honest, the timing of my power cable blowing up probably hasn't happened at a bad time as it gave me something else to think about other than the 2ww. So far so good. Glad to be back at work though.

Pri - great to have you back - sounds like your holiday was filled with loads of unwanted drama. I'm really sorry to hear about your cousin's husband and your other cousin being attacked. Unbelievable that there are such people around. Also sorry about treatment being postponed. I know how you feel - thankfully I've been very lucky until now but during one of my cycles, I was told that it my ovulation was later than normal, wouldn't be able to do IUI as Nick was on holiday and sperm couldn't be washed or something. I remember being devastated as it was my last chance with clomid and I felt as though I was wasting a month. Hopefully it all works out for you.   PS how was Cancun?

Lou - you really do make me laugh!  I can just imagine your DH's rxn to your shopping spree! What fun. Enjoy. The pager system at QM is odd - when you get to suite 3, you need to make your way to the ACU office where they give you a pager. You can then go anywhere on that floor eg to coffee shop and the pager vibrates when it's your turn. I guess it's a good thing as you don't have to be stuck in the waiting area.

Raggy - glad your drama is over. I've been thinking of you loads over the past week. We must organise the next get-together before these two make their appearance into the world!

Kate - must be great having friends from NZ over - hope you're not too busy! A friend of mine from Australia arrives next wed with her 3 yr old daughter- think I'm going to be kept occupied on the last few days of my 2ww.

Hi to Carmen and Claire.

2ww is going smoothly so far but is really dragging!!!

Will chat soon.
Jen xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys

Lou - Sounds like DH is occupying his mind (and body   ) - I guess your shopping spree has started something off...   Anyway hope he is feeling better too ... 
I also drive to QM - takes anything form 30-45 mins - The parking is def the worst thing about it - Are they having a new car park where the old building was - Thats what my DH seems to think anyway
I did get my results back - Nick said it was 7 which is ok ? Dont really understand it to be honest

Jen - I had my first IUI with clomid while Nick was away so there was no-one to prepare the  
They just put it straight in  Then they were like 'well it should have worked' and even though I was supposed to have 3 cycles with clomid they moved me onto menopur after the 1st one.. 
Anyaway Cancun was very nice... we stayed about an hour away in a complex with three hotels, 29 restaurants and bars and a nightclub, shops etc The pools were so nice too... they had a bar inside the pool with stools - it was great ! Sit in the swimming pool while you're having a drink.. It was so hot as well

So how are you coping on your 2ww - when do you test ? At least you'll be occupied with your friend and daughter - Its good to keep busy . 
[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 15:51
somehow that got sent while I was typing

Anyway Jen

           

Raggy, Kate, Carmen and Claire - How are you all ?

Pri...xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

Pri - lovely to have you back, how terrible for your cousin loosing her DH so young   and your other cousin being beaten up - I hope the catch the culprits and throw away the key once they're locked up   AND disappointment on this cycle what a nightmare week for you. 

Jen - hope you're taking it easy, don't do too much when your friend arrives   you don't need to be doing too much, make sure you get plenty of rest    

Lou - I hope all the new undies were orange ones     I'm a big believer in the power of orange pants   Hope DH is OK, it must be a relief for him to know why he wasn't feeling good.

Kate - have a brill time in Portugal   have a good relax and pack in some pampering whilst you're there - I'm v jealous - I'm sure it'll pour down here   

Carmen & Claire - hope you are both OK, sending  

I've just dropped my mum at the station after her staying for a few days which was lovely, she didn't let me lift a finger for days which was so nice for a treat. I'm puppy sitting for Mark's bros puppy for a couple of weeks but poor little Alfie seems a bit out of sorts so I'm stressing myself a bit about that which I can do without really, nothing worth taking him to the vet about just a bit of an upset tum and occasional 'in pain' yelps with no apparent cause - I will happier when they are back in a week and a half as it's quite a responsibility when I don't know what's up with him  

I am v proud of mysel for not watching big brother everyday so far this summer - but I'm feeling the inevitable draw, how about you girls?

Tons of love to all

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Jen, welcome back! So what must it be, day 7 today?  Ooh-er.... I found the first week quite easy, but the second week...... absolutely unbearable. I did enjoy not having to think about sniffing or injecting, but could have done without the pessaries!!    I was quite glad to have been at work though, you hear of some people taking the whole two weeks off, but I couldn't bear that! I'd be a complete wreck!! Sticky vibes to you anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'll look forward to a bit of a buzz with the pager next time I'm there... so do you miss the reception area altogether? I wonder why they've done that. Mind you I'm a nosey cow and I always look at other people in the waiting room and wonder what they're there for!    Especially if it's a couple! Terrible aren't I ! Am I the only one?  

Pri, Cancun sounds like just what I could do with right now.   The bar in the pool would clinch it for me I think! We had one of those when we were in Dubai, and it was during Ramadan so it was a fruit juice bar.... and I tell you what it was enough to make you think you could cope without alcohol for ever! We went out and bought a liquidizer when we got back, and now have fresh whizzy juice every day (with pineapple usually, but not pg yet.....!!  ) I think my FSH was 7 too, I think between 6 and 9 is good. The higher it gets the worse it is for you I think. Don't fully understand it! 

Raggy, hope your dogs feeling better, bless him.... maybe he was jealous of the puppy and wanted some attention.... Oh and I've been reading about Zita West and her orange stuff and how you shouldnt' wear thongs..... I can't cope any more! DH has had to change his knicker habit too..... you've all heard about boxer shorts and IF no doubt! Hes into trunkie-type things at the moment, and bought some which were quite low cut... he calls them his gay-boy pants,   what am I going to do with him!! At least we've come along way from the scroddy Y fronts he had when I met him!!  
I bet it was nice to see your mum though, mum's are good for a bit of fussing about, which is just what you need right now! 

Big Brother, well I haven't forgiven them for putting BB on last series when we'd set the video for the last episode of ER, so they put ER back an hour and we missed it! ARRGH!  

I've sent off my prescription for the drugs so hopefully they should arrive in a couple of weeks. It all seems quite strange now! I'm going to be unbearable for the next few weeks (what's new). Got a busy long weekend coming up, going to see Dylan Moran in Croydon tomorrow night, then a pampering morning on Sat (facial and gym) then Sat night my bro's 40th, we're off to the Ivy.... (look out for us in Hello). May be having a barbie at a friend's place on Sunday if the weather brightens up! Looking like an indoor one at the mo!

Hi to everybody else, hope to hear from you soon. Are we ready to arrange another hot date? 

LOL

Lou
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58892.0.html

Love Emilyxx


----------

